# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة صباح اليوم الجمعة 15 يوليو 2016 مـ ..

## عاطف الشيخ

*😊
👑👑👑👑👑👑👑👑👑👑👑👑👑👑

صحيغة الصدي ..

المريخ يغادر الي كنانة صباحا ..والعجب يشعل المران بسبعة اهداف
الاحمر يتقدم بشكوي رسمية ضد سالمون وتراوري ..والممتاز ينطلق باربع مواجهات ساخنة
الفريق عبدالله : وكيل جابسون يدعم تمرده علي المريخ ..ولن نستجيب لسياسة الزراع ..وعجلة المتتاز تعود للدوران باربع مواجهات في القسم الةاني اليوم ..

👑👑👑👑👑👑👑👑👑👑👑👑👑👑
صحيفة الزعيم ...

المريخ بالخبرة وعنفوان الشباب ...يتحدي الرهيب ويتربص بالذئاب
اربعة مواجهات في النصف التاني للمتاز اليوم ..وقطاعات الاحمر تساند مخرجات إجتماع لاعبي المريخ
البعثة الحمراء تتوجه الي كوستي (الزعيم) تكشف تفاصيل إجتماع القطاع الرياضي لدائرة الكرة
دعم مريخي واسع لمخرجات لقاء اللاعبين والصحيفة تحي ذكري رئيس الرؤساء

👑👑👑👑👑👑👑👑👑👑👑👑👑👑
صحيفة الزاوية ..

(الزاوية) تكشف تفاصيل إستئناف المريخ للكاف
الاحمر يشكو جابسون رسميا يحول ملف تراوري للفيفا بالثلاثاء
الزعيم يغادر الي كوستي ويتدرب ليلا ..وليد الامارات يطيح بمصعب عمر ..والهلال في مطب الإسود

👑👑👑👑👑👑👑👑👑👑👑👑👑

صحيـفة المريـــــخ

جماهير الولاية أكملت إستعدادها تأهبا للحدث الكبير. 
إستقبالات حاشدة في إنتظار بعثة الزعيم بكوستي اليوم. 
عبد الصمد ورمرم يقودان البعثة. 
والتفاؤل يسود الجميع بالعودة بالنقاط الست. 
مجهول يقتحم موقع صحيفة المريخ وينشر الأكاذيب وإجراءات فانونية ضد المعتدي. 
اليوم الذكرى التاسعة لرحيل رئيس رؤساء المريخ مهدي الفكي




*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
برهان تية: رغم الغيابات العديدة سنقاتل بقوة في الدورة الثانية

 
قال الكابتن برهان تية المدير الفني للمريخ إن كافة استعدادات المريخ للدورة الثانية وللقاء مريخ كوستي غداً اكتملت بنجاح كبير متمنياً أن تكون فترة الإعداد قد حققت الفائدة المرجوة ووصلت بالفريق إلى كامل جاهزيته حتى يقدم مستوىً مقنعاً في المباريات الصعبة التي تنتظره في الدورة الثانية، وتوقع برهان أن تكون مباريات القسم الثاني من الممتاز صعبة للغاية لأن كل الأندية استعدت بصورة جيدة وغالبيتها تعمل للابتعاد عن منطقة الخطر وبالتالي ستقاتل بشراسة الأمر الذي يفرض على اللاعبين الحذر والتعامل بدرجة عالية من التركيز مع جميع مباريات الدورة الثانية، ونوّه برهان للمجهود الكبير الذي بذله الجهاز الفني من أجل تجهيز أكبر عدد ممكن من البدائل حتى يستفيد الأحمر من خدماتهم في هذه المباريات التي يعاني فيها المريخ من غيابات عديدة بسبب إيقاف خمسة لاعبين إلى جانب الإصابات التي أبعدت عدد كبير من العناصر مؤكداً أن الجهاز الفني تحدث مع اللاعبين وطالبهم بالتغلب على كل هذه الظروف وتقديم الأفضل وتحقيق نتائج جيدة مشيراً إلى أن عودة الفريق للخرطوم بنقاط مباراتي المريخ والرابطة من شأنه أن يمنح اللاعبين والجماهير دفعة معنوية كبيرة حتى يظهر الفريق بشكل أفضل في مقبل المباريات.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
المريخ يسلم الاتحاد خطاب معاقبة سالمون وتراوري
 
سلم مجلس المريخ الاتحاد العام قرار مجلس الادارة أمس الأول بمعاقبة الثنائي المحترف جايسون سالمون ومحمد تراوري حيث طالب المريخ في خطابه الاتحاد العام بتوقيع أقسى العقوبات في حق الثنائي مع المطالبة برد الأموال التي حصلوا عليها من النادي؛ بسبب تغيبهما عن تدريبات الفريق، قرابة شهرين وفصل المريخ في الخطاب، مبررات إيقاف نشاط اللاعبين النيجيري والمالي، إلى جانب مطالبته برد الأموال التي حصلوا عليها، جراء تغييبهما عن أي نشاط للفريق منذ نهاية الدور الأول، من الموسم الماضي وكان نادي المريخ، حاول مرارًا إعادة اللاعبين من بلديهما لأجل معاودة نشاطهما مع الفريق، لكنهما رفضا، وأكد وكيل اللاعب النيجيري سالمون جابسون، أن اللاعب يطلب الحصول على باقي مستحقاته لدى المريخ.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
المريخ يعسكر بكنانة استعداداً لمواجهة قطبي كوستي
 
قرر مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ اقامة معسكر إعدادي للفريق بمدينة كنانة استعداداً لمواجهتي الفريق في الجولتين الأوليين من القسم الثاني للممتاز بكوستي أمام المريخ والرابطة حيث تقرر أن تغادر بعثة الأحمر صباح الجمعة لكنانة والانتظام في معسكر باحدى الاستراحات هناك على أن تغادر البعثة الى كوستي غداً لمواجهة المريخ ثم العودة مجدداً لكنانة والاستعداد للقاء الثاني أمام الرابطة يوم الثلاثاء المقبل وتضم البعثة الحمراء المغادرة لكنانة 25 لاعباً إلى جانب الجهاز الفني والإداري

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
خلاف عبد الصمد مع عنكبة يطيح باللاعب من تشكيلة المريخ أمام الرهيب
 
تسبب الخلاف الذي نشب بين محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة مهاجم المريخ مع عبد الصمدمحمد عثمان رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالنادي في إبعاد اللاعب عن التشكيلة الرئيسية لمباراة الفريق أمام مريخ كوستي غداً في الجولة الأولى من الدورة الثانية للممتاز، وتفيد متابعات كورة سودانية أن خلافاً نشب بين عبد الصمد وعنكبة الأمر الذي ادى لأن يتحدث عبد الصمد مع اللاعب بحدة وقال له إنه لن يصرف له مرتبه الشهري ليرد عنكبة بقوة على عبد الصمد ويقول له إنه لا يعمل في مدارس الخرطوم العالمية التي يملكها عبد الصمد محمد عثمان، وتفيد متابعات كورة سودانية أن عبد الصمد طلب من برهان تية المديرالفني للأحمر إبعاد اللاعب من التشكيلة الأساسية للفريق في مباراة الغد أمام مريخ كوستي.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
بعثة المريخ تغادر الى كوستي صباح اليوم لمواجهة الرهيب غدا

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
من المتوقع ان تغادر بعثة المريخ صباح اليوم الى مدينة كوستي و ذلك لاداء مباراة الفريق ضد المريخ كوستي في بطولة الدوري الممتاز يوم غد السبت و كان المريخ قد اكمل اعداده لمباراة السبت بمباراة تجريبية ضد الهلال الفاشر انتهت بالتعادل بهدفين لكل في المباراة التب جمعتهما مؤخرا باستاد المريخ و كان مدرب المريخ برهان تيه و مساعده محسن سيد قد جهزا اللاعبين البعبدين عن المشاركة مع الفريق مؤخرا و سبتم الدفع بهم في المباريات المقبلة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز هذا و سيؤدي المريخ مرانا على ملعب المباراة تحت إشراف المدير الفني برهان تيه
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*فاروق جبرة: المريخ فريق كبير و لا نلتفت للغيابات ونلعب من اجل المكسب 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 قال مدرب المريخ كوستي فاروق جبرة ان مباراتهم ضد المريخ الخرطوم صعبة جدا و يحترمون المريخ و لا بنظرون للظروف التي يمر بها لانه فريق كبير و ان الاندية لا تتأثر بالغيابات و انهم سيعملون له الف حساب و بخططون للظفر بالنقاط لتحسين وضعية الفريق في ترتيب اندية الدرجة الممتازة و قال انهم يدركون ان المريخ يفقد لاعبين مهمين ولكن ذلك لا يعني ان المباراة ستنتهي لصالهم بل سيلعبون للمكسب و يحترمون المريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مجدي شمس الدين يهاجم شداد في لقائة باتحادات الولايات


هاجم مجدي شمس الدين سكرتير الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم الدكتور كمال شداد بصورة مباشرة متهما إياه بانه السبب الرئيسي في ازمة اتحاده الحالية وقال شمس الدين لدي لقائه مع عدد 17 اتحاد محلي حضرت امس للمشاركة في التنويرية ان شخصية العراب هي السبب واصفا مجموعه الفريق سر الختم بانها تهدف الي أجندة معينة منها محاربة الدوري الممتاز


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الاحباء عاطف الشيخ ومنعم على الابداعات
وجمعة مباركة على الجميع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب الرهيب: ترتيبنا في الدوري يفرض علينا القتال بشراسة أمام المريخ 



 
أوضح الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدير الفني لمريخ كوستي أن الفريق أكمل كافة  تحضيراته لمباراة الغد المهمة وأدى الفريق مرانه الرئيسي أمس واطمأن من  خلال هذا المران على جاهزية جميع اللاعبين لمباراة المريخ وقدرتهم على  تقديم مباراة طيبة واستبعد جبرة أن يتأثر مستوى المريخ بابتعاد عدد كبير من  اللاعبين بعامل الإصابة مشيراً إلى أن المريخ في النهاية فريق كبير وأي  مجموعة يدفع بها ستقدم مباراة كبيرة لذلك سيتعاملون مع المباراة باعتبارها  واحدة من أصعب المباريات التي تنتظر مريخ كوستي في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز  وأضاف: ترتيبنا في الدوري متأخر للغاية ونحتاج بشدة لتحقيق نتيجة ايجابية  في مباراة الغد لأن الخروج بنتيجة مميزة في مواجهة فريق كبير مثل المريخ من  شأنه أن يمنحنا دفعة قوية حتى ينطلق الرهيب بقوة ليصل إلى مركز جيد  وشخصياً أتعامل مع المريخ باعتباره في أفضل حالاته وفي كامل جاهزيته ولن  نهتم كثيراً بغياب عدد من كبار النجوم وبسلاح الاجتهاد والأداء الجاد  نستطيع أن نقدم الأفضل وأن نحقق نتيجة طيبة في مواجهة الأحمر وجدّد جبرة  تأكيداته باحترام المنافس لأن المريخ فريق كبير وموقفه لا يحتمل خسارة أي  نقطة لذلك سيقاتل بشراسة من أجل العودة للصدارة متوقعاً أن تكون المباراة  قوية وشرسة من واقع الإعداد الجيد للفريقين لهذه المقابلة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مريخ كوستي يتخوف من التحكيم قبل مواجهة المريخ غداً 
 
 
أبدى نادي مريخ كوستي تخوفاً من طاقم التحكيم الذي سيدير مباراة فريقه  أمام المريخ غداً في الجولة الأولى من الدورة الثانية للممتاز حيث تمنى علي  عسكر مساعد رئيس النادي أن يكون التحكيم نزيهاً وعادلاً في مباراة الغد  مبيناً أن فريقه أكمل جاهزيته للمباراة وأعد العدة لتقديم مباراة كبيرة  أمام الأحمر تؤهله لتحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث لكنه تخوف من  التحكيم متمنياً أن يكون الحكم في الموعد بإدارة المباراة بنزاهة وبعيداً  عن الانحياز لطرف على حساب الآخر مشيراً إلى أن الرهيب وفي حال وجد طاقم  تحكيم جيد يستطيع أن يقول كلمته أمام المريخ وأن يفرض عليه الخسارة في  مباراة الغد وإعادته للخرطوم خالي الوفاض.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كلمة
عماد الدين عمر الحسن
كلمة حق..نريد بها الحق ..

نعلم تمام العلم أن لجنة التسيير الحالية والتي تم تعينها برئاسة الاخ جمال الوالي لا تملك عصا موسي كما قال الاخ عبد الصمد نائب الرئيس ، ونعرف يقينا أن الفترة التي قضتها اللجنة علي رأس النادي حتي الان ليست كافية لكي تظهر نتائج ثمرات مجهوداتها علي النادي والفريق ، وقبل ذلك كله لانشكك في عزم وإخلاص الرجال القائمين علي أمرها من الرئيس مرورا بكل الاعضاء ، كل ذلك حقائق نعيها وندركها تماما وغالبية جمهور المريخ أيضا يعرفون ذلك ، ولكن نصدق القارئ الكريم القول بأننا كنا نتوقع علي الاقل بعض البشريات والمؤشرات التي تبعث الاطمئنان في قلوب الجماهير .
أكثر ما كان يؤرق جماهير المريخ في عهد لجنة التسيير الاولي برئاسة الاخ ونسي هو ملف استحقاقات اللاعبين وتوقفهم عن النشاط بسبب عدم استلامهم لمستحقاتهم فيتضرر من ذلك الفريق وتتأثر نتائجه ويهتز مستواه ، وقد تفائلنا – وغالبية جماهير المريخ – بعد استلام الوالي لزمام الامور بالنادي الكبير بأن هذه المشكلة قد انتهت الي غير رجعة ، ولكن تفاجئنا تماما بعجز اللجنة عن معالجة بعض هذه المشاكل من نفس النوع فافتقد الفريق كنتيجة لذلك خدمات عنصر مهم ومؤثر في خط وسطه وهو لاعب الارتكاز النيجيري سالمون جابسون والذي تردد مؤخرا أن وكيله عرض عودته لممارسة نشاطه مقابل نصف المستحقات فقط ، ورغم ذلك لم يجد الاستجابة من قبل المجلس الذي اشترط عودة اللاعب قبل المفاصلة في الحقوق ، وهو موقف يشبه الي حد التطابق موقف لجنة التسيير الاولي مع حالة الحارس اليوغندي جمال سالم . حتي اذا افترضنا ان هناك أسباب اخري غير المستحقات هي التي تؤخر عودة جابسون فالمجلس مطالب بتوضيح الامور بكل شفافية لجمهور المريخ عبر اعلامه ، أما لو كان المال هو السبب فالامر يبدو في غاية الغرابة ، وفي كلتا الحالتين نحتاج للتوضيح من المجلس .
وفي شأن اخر ليس بعيد عن الاول ، فقد حملت الانباء مراودة نادي الهلال للاعب المريخ الجديد عاطف الغزالة بعد أن تباطأ مجلس المريخ في تنفيذ الاتفاق معه ولم يسلمه كامل المبلغ الذي تم الاتفاق عليه ، وهو ما أدي الي حالة من الاستياء عند اللاعب جعلته يجاهر بالمطالبة باكمال تنفيذ الاتفاق أو إخلاء سبيله ، وهذه الحالة أيضا تشبه الي حد كبير حالة المريخ ولجنته السابقه مع اللاعب شرف شيبوب لدرجة تجعلنا نتخوف من تكرار ذات النتيجة .
أما في ملف التدريب فمعلوم للجميع أن لجنة التسيير السابقة فشلت في التجديد للخبير الفرنسي غارزيتو صاحب المجهود الكبير والبصمة الواضحة علي الفريق خلال الموسم السابق ، و عجزت عن الالتزام بمطالبه الماليه ليغادر الفرنسي وسط سخط كبير من الصفوة جماهير المريخ ، ثم استعاضت اللجنة بمدرب مغمور لم ينجح الا في محو الاثار التي خلفها غارزيتو ، وغادر الفريق علي يديه البطولة الافريقية الاولي ، ثم الثانية ولو كان هناك ثالثة لغادرها أيضا ايميال صاحب القدرات الفنية الضعيفة .
ثم كان أن اقالت لجنة التسيير إيميال عندما لم تنجح في إرسال تذاكر السفر له كي يعود لمواصلة عمله مع الفريق واستعانت بالمدرب الوطني محسن سيد ، غير أن الامور لم تختلف كثيرا في هذا الملف بعد قدوم التسيير 2 ، فكان كل الذي قدمته هو إضافة مدرب وطني اخر وهو برهان تيه لمحسن سيد رغم أن الانصار كانوا يتوقعون التعاقد مع خبير أجنبي صاحب اسم كبير وباع في القارة الافريقية بما أن الوالي هو من يسيير الامور .
نقطة اخري لا تقل أهمية عما سبق وهي مسألة الارتباك وعدم وضوح الرؤيا في ما يخص المعسكرات الاعدادية ، حيث طالب الجهاز الفني الحالي بمعسكر خارجي قبل خوض مباراة الفريق المؤجلة بالممتاز أمام هلال كادوقلي لكن المجلس تلكأ في تنفيذ الطلب ثم رفضه بعد ذلك ليدخل الفريق المباراة دون اعداد كافي لتكون النتيجة هي الشكل المهزوز الذي ظهـر به والنتيجة الغير مرضية التي خرج بها من المباراة .
لن نستعجل الامور ، ولن نقول ما أشبه الليلة بالبارحة ، ولكن هي مجرد ملاحظات رأينا تسليط الضوء عليها لأننا نخاف تماما من أن يتحدث لسان حال جماهير المريخ في نهاية الموسم بعبارة : كأنك يا ابو زيد ما غزيت..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخبنا الوطني يتراجع 14 مركزا في تصنيف الفيفا الشهري



تراجع المنتخب الوطني السوداني 14 مركزا في التصنيف الشهري الصادر من الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا) حيث احتل السودان المركز رقم 142 عالميا بعد ان كان يحتل الترتيب 128 في شهر مايو الماضي واحتل المركز 43 افريقيا متراجعا ثلاث مراكز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* وزيرا المالية والشباب والرياضة يقفان على سير العمل بإستاد الخرطوم



قام الوزيران عادل محمد عثمان وزير المالية بولاية الخرطوم والأستاذ اليسع صديق التاج وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم صباح أمس قاما بزيارة تفقدية لشيخ الإستادات الرياضية ( إستاد الخرطوم ) إطمئنا من خلالها على سير العمل الجاري بالإستاد وتأهيله قبل جاهزيته لاستقبال مباريات الدور الثاني للدوري الممتاز. وزير المالية أشاد بدور الإتحاد في الحركة الإجتماعية والرياضية وقال أن الإتحاد له إرث كبير في هذا المجال مؤكداً أن ما تم في خلال الخمس سنوات الاخيرة في الولاية في مجال البنى التحتية عمل غير مسبوق في تاريخ السودان مؤكداً دعم الولاية اللامحدود ومساهمتها في تطوير العمل الرياضي وتمنى أن يستضيف السودان الدورة الأفريقية كاشفاً بأن الدعم المقدم للرياضة يمثل إحدى مخرجات البرنامج الرئيسي للسيد رئيس الجمهورية فيما أشاد الوزير اليسع بدور الإتحاد ووصفه بالذراع القوي مؤكداً بروز عدد من الإتحادات والإستادات بالولاية وقال ان شعارنا المرفوع بكل محلية إستاد ومنطقة فرعية مسورة وأشاد الوزير بتبرع رئاسة الجمهورية ووجه الإتحاد بضرورة انشاء أكاديمية متخصصة في التأهيل والتدريب مع الإستفادة من مذكرة التفاهم الموقعة مع وزير الشباب والرياضة المصري ليكون لها مردوداً رياضياً وتدر بعائد مالي للإتحاد وترتبط إرتباطاً مباشراً مع حركة الناشئين باعتبارهم نواة للأندية والفرق الرياضية كما وجه الإتحاد بالوقوف ميدانياً على جاهزية عدد من الإستادات، رئيس الإتحاد عبد القادر همد رحب بزيارة الوزيرين وتفقدهما للإستاد مشيداً بتعاونهما المثمر مع الإتحاد مؤكداً أن مخرجات برنامج وخطة الإتحاد للمرحلة القادمة ترتكز على أربعة محاور هي بناء القدرات والبنى التحتية والاستثمار والحوسبة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يسعى لتعزيز صدارته أمام الأسود وثلاث مواجهات ساخنة بشندي وكوستي وامدرمان


تُفتتح عصر ومساء الجمعة مباريات الدورة الثانية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز بأربع مباريات ساخنة بمدن أمدرمان وشندي وكوستي، ومن أبرز المواجهات اللقاء الذي يجمع الهلال المتصدر مع هلال كادوقلي ليلاً بإستاد الهلال بامدرمان بحيث يطمح الأزرق إلى تعزيز صدارته للمسابقة وتوسيع الفارق أكثر عن أقرب ملاحقيه، ويدخل الهلال المباراة وفي رصيده 46 نقطة فيما لهلال كادوقلي 28 وقد أكمل الفريقان تحضيراتهما لمباراة اليوم وكل يسعى لتحقيق الانتصار وحصد النقاط من المواجهة، أما مباراة افتتاح الدورة الثانية فستكون على ملعب إستاد كوستي وتجمع بين الرابطة صاحب الأرض والضيافة مع الخرطوم الوطني ويدخل الرابطة المباراة وفي رصيده 19 نقطة فيما للخرطوم الوطني 33 نقطة في المركز الثالث، وبإستاد شندي يستضيف الآرسنال صاحب المركز الرابع برصيد 32 نقطة هلال الأبيض صاحب المركز السادس برصيد 28 نقطة وبإستاد الخرطوم يلتقي النسور مع أهلي عطبرة، للنسور 18 نقطة فيما للأهلي 17 نقطة وتُقام يوم السبت خمس مباريات ابرزها لقاء المريخ ومريخ كوستي بإستاد كوستي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* هلال التبلدي يرمي بثقلة في مواجهة النمور وابراهومه يطالب لاعبية بالقتال واليقظة


يدخل هلال التبلدي عشية اليوم الجمعة في معترك اللعب التنافسي عندما يحل ضيفا ثقيلا علي الاهلي شندي في الجولة الثامنة عشر لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز في استهلالية القسم الثاني للمنافسة و انهي الفريق كافه التحضيرات البدنية والفنية لهذا المباراة من خلال الاعداد المثالي عبر معسكر مغلق بالابيض و تواصل بالخرطوم و ادي الفريق التدريب الرئيسي الذي شهد تنافس مثير بين اللاعبين اشتمل المران علي الاحماء الذي اشرف عليه المعد البدني د.مصطفي كرم الله ثم تنفيذ عدد من الجمل التكتكية و علي الضربات الثابته والمتحركة و ثم شرح خطة اللعب و تقسيم اللاعبين لمجموعتين الاخضر والابيض و جاء التفيذ بالصورة المطلوبة و شهد تالق للغزال مهند والسماني الصاوي من الاخضر و فريد و جوزيف من الابيض و عقب المران طالب الكوتش من اللاعبين ضرورة القتال بضراوة واللعب بمسؤولية لاهمية المباراة التي تجي كاستهلالية و ان ثقته كبيرة في كل المجموعة و حذر من التراخي وان علي الكل التعاون و تقديم المساندة المطلوبه طيلة زمن المباراة و اكد بانه يدخل للمباراة وعينة علي النقاط الثلاثة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى 
 كوستي تحتضن المريخ

تفتح كوستي اليوم زراعيها لاحتضان المريخ بعد عام من آخر زيارة له حينما فاز على الرابطة برباعية شهيرة
المريخ رغم الظروف التي يمر بها لكنه سيجد الاستقبال اللائق و الجميل من اهلي كوستي الذين اعتادوا على الكرم و الضيافة بالمريخ في حله و ترحاله
سيجد المريخ الاستقبال لان جل اهالي كوستي يعشقون المريخ حد الوهلة و الجنون
المريخ الذي فشل في تحقيق الفوز على الهلال الجبال سيصحح المثار غدا امام زعيم كوستي و يحقق الفوز ويسعد انصاره
نعلم ان المريخ كوستي يحتاج النقاط و لكن جماهير المريخ لن تحتار في الاختيار لان المريخ عندها هو الحب و الدم الذي يجري في العروق ستناصره حتى لو لعب مع مريخ كوستي الذي تعشقه و تحبه و تفضله على بقية اندية كوستي
جماهير المريخ ستساند المريخ بقوة حتى يعود بكامل النقاط من المريخ و الرابطة و سيكون لجماهير المريخ دورا مهما في مباراتي المريخ بكوستي
المريخ هو الاصل و الاساس و الحب لدى انصار الرياضة بكوستي
متفرقات
على مدرب المريخ برهان تيه تقع مهمة كبيرة وهو تجهيز اللاعبين الجدد و تهيئتهم للدفاع عن الوان المريخ في مباراة الغد ضد مريخ كوستي و يوم العشرين من الشهر الجاري ضد الرابطة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز.
جماهير المريخ مطالبة بوقفة قوية مع لاعبي المريخ حتى يعيدون سيرة الفريق الاولي و يعود لصدارة الدوري لان البطولة لا زالت في الملعب و نثق في نجوم المريخ في ان يعودوا بالمريخ الى موقعه الطبيعي
المريخ الآن يمضي في الطريق السليم بعد ان اخذ كل لاعب منضبط موقعه في التشكيلة و نتوقع ان يكون المريخ هو سيد الساحة في ايام معدودوات لان دوافع اللاعبين الحاليين تختلف كثيرا فاللاعب الذي يريد ان يثبت وجوده سيكون له ما يريد
صلاح نمر عملاق الدفاع و نجم المنتخب مع زميله القادم بسرعة الصاروخ عطرون يقع عليهما الدور الاكبر في تأمين انتصار المريخ غدا لان الحفاظ على نظافة الشباك تعني الفوز بالمباراة
اما الحارس جمال سالم الذي يمر باجمل ايامه نثق في ان يكون هو النقطة التي ينطلق منها الاحمر في تحقيق الفوز بالنقاط الثلاث في حالة كان في يومه
اما اللاعبين عنكبة و عبده جابر هما امل الجماهير في مباراتي الرابطة و المريخ كوستي.
ندرك ان الجهاز الفني يلعب دورا مهما في ما يحدث الان في المريخ ونقل اللاعبين من الاحباط الى النجاحات و لكن يبقى التوفيق عاملا مهما في جميع المباريات
متفرقات
الدوري الممتاز لم يحسم بعد و المريخ لم يفقد الامل على الاطلاق في التتويج به و الفوز لم يكن من نصيب الهلال لان هناك 17 مباراة و هي كفيلة بتغيير شكل وطعم ولون البطولة دعك تتويج فريق بالبطولة قبل 17 جولة
جماهير المريخ عليها بالتحرك و احتلال المدرجات من الان و بث الحماس في لاعبي المريخ من اجل الحفاظ على سمعة النادي
يجب على محسن و برهان ان يستعينان بنجوم الصف الثاني و لاعبي الرديف حتى لا نقع في دلع ودلال الكبار
نعم ان الاندية كلها تمر بظروف مالية طاحنة و لكن التمرد مرفوض
اخيرا
المريخ يملط لاعبين صغار في السن امثال مجدي و النسعان و ابراهيم جعفر و ابراهومة و شمس الفلاح و صابر و صلاح نمر يحتاجون الى وقفة الجماهير معهم
المريخ يملك الحاضر و المستقبل لكن الجماهير تخلت عن دورها و تركت الحكام يظلمون المريخ!
على جماهير المريخ ان تترك السلبية و تساند اللاعبين في بقية المباريات و تشجع منذ بداية اي مباراة و حتى نهايتها و تغرس في اللاعبين الجدد حب الشعار و القتال من اجل!!
اخيرا جدا
الاخ فضل المولي القطب المريخي الكبير ظل يقدم تضحيات كبيرة و يسافر مع المريخ في كل مدن السودان و خارجها
فضل المولي المتيم بحب المريخ ساهم في معسكر المريخ في كنانة لخمسة ايام تأهبا لمباراة الرابطة
ان كان كل ابناء المريخ بدرجة حب فضل المولي لما عاني المريخ ولا نجومه
مبروك لكنانة بفضل المولي وللمريخ بفضل الرجل المحب 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة وتساب
معاذ ابومؤيد 
وكل عام نقطة مدرب جديد!!! وسلمون اصبح اغنية بعد العيد

سلام عليكم وجمعتكم مباركة
نفتح اليوم صفحة جديدة من صفحات نقد الذات عشان ينصلح الحال ونرتقي للمنصات،،،
قبل الدخول نؤكد اننا نقف علي مسافه واحدة ويهمنا الكيان ولاسواه،،،
سنفتح ملفنا اليوم من العام ٢٠٠٣ وحتي تاريخنا اليوم
ونشوف كم مدرب تعاقب علينا ونحن كل مره نضغط ونطالب بالتغيير هل العيب فينا ام المدربين
ونبدا انطلاقتنا،،
١/ الالماني فيرنر : من يناير الي يونيو ٢٠٠٣
٢/ المصري محمود سعد: من يونيو حتي نهاية موسم ٢٠٠٣
٣/ الكرواتي برانكو: من بداية موسم ٢٠٠٤ حتى الهزيمة من الهلال في الدوري ٣/٠
٤/ عودة محمود سعد : عاد محمود سعد واكمل الموسم حتى ٢٠٠٥فاز بكاس السودان واقيل في فترة الاعداد
٥/ المصري محمد عمر: تولي بعد محمود سعد واقيل عام ٢٠٠٦ بعد الهزيمة من الهلال ومجمل فترته (٨ اشهر) فقط
٦/ الالماني اتوفستر : جاء في اكتوبر ٢٠٠٦وواصل لنهاية الموسم وبدا اعداد موسم ٢٠٠٧وغادر نهاية الموسم في نوفمبر ٢٠٠٧
٧/ الالماني كروجر : جاء في بداية موسم ٢٠٠٨ شهد الاعداد من بدايتة اشرف علي كل الموسم ماعدا مباراة الوحدات الاردني
وابتدأ اعداد موسم ٢٠٠٩ وأقيل بعد التعادل مع الهلال
٨/الكرواتي رادن : استلم في مارس ٢٠٠٩ واقيل في يوليو٢٠٠٩ بعد اربعة اشهر فقط
٩/ البرازيلي كاربوني : قاد المريخ من أكتوبر ٢٠٠٩ الي مارس ٢٠١٠
١٠  / المدرب حسام البدري : جاء من بداية إعداد ٢٠١١ واصل حتى نهاية الموسم  تخلف فقط عن مباراة الهلال في نهائي الممتاز ووقتها المباراة ليست ذات جدوى
١١/ البرازيلي ريكاردو : قاد المريخ كل موسم ٢٠١٢
١٢/ التونسي محمد عثمان الكوكي: ابتدأ اعدا موسم ٢٠١٣ وواصل حتى بطولة الظفرة شهر اغسطس من نفس العام
١٣/ الالماني كروجر كلاكيت تاني مره: تولي القيادة بعد الكوكي في سبتمبر وبدأ اعداد موسم ٢٠١٤
اقيل بعد خروج المريخ وخيارتة من كمبالا في التمهيدي
١٤/  الالماني اتوفستر كلاكيت ثاني مره ومساعده المصري أحمد ساري : قادو المريخ  بعد كروجر في مارس حتى يوليو ٢٠١٤ (اربعة اشهر فقط) واقيل بعد بطولة حوض  النيل منتصف العام
١٥/ الفرنسي ديغو غارزيتو : بدأ العمل بعد برهان ومحسن نهاية ٢٠١٤
اشرف علي اعداد موسم ٢٠١٥ وحتى نهاية الموسم
١٦/ لوك إيمال : تسلم بعد غارزيتو واشرف علي اعداد الموسم الحالي واقيل نصف الموسم
وتوتا توتاااااا( لم ولن تخلص الحدوته)
نقطة مدرب جديد
ومابين المدربين من ١حتى ١٦ تخللهم كثير من المدربين المحليين مدربين الي ان ياتي اجنبي آخر
جبرة وصلاح مشكلة وابوعنجة وبرهان وماذدا والخ.......
ناتي للمهم والاهم الحساب المالي لكل مازكر:
***١٦ مدرب بمتوسط مقدم عقد ١٥,٠٠٠ الف دولار
الاجمالي ٢٣٠ الف دولار
*** الرواتب الشهرية
اجمالي عدد الشهورمن عام ٢٠٠٣ الي عام ٢٠١٦ كمتوسط فقط ٨ أشهر في السنة
رواتب ٨ اشهر في ١٣ سنة
متوسط راتب مدرب ١٥,٠٠٠ الف دولار ١٣*٨*١٥٠٠٠=١,٥٦٠,٠٠٠
****شروط جزائية للاقالة
من مازكر اعلاة ٩ مدربين لم يكملو تعاقداتهم
نضرب ٩ *١٥٠٠٠=١٣٥,٠٠٠
لو قلنا الشرط الجزائي راتب شهر
الحصيلة الختامية
مقدمات عقود= ٢٣٠,٠٠٠
رواتب شهرية=١,٥٦٠,٠٠٠
شروط جزائية=١٥٠،٠٠٠
الاجمالي= ١,٩٤٠,٠٠٠دولار
خلاف حوافز ونثريات وتزاكر طيران واقامة وسيارات وفنادق وشقق !!!!
وبي جرد سريع للاحصائية نجد الاتي
اي مدرب ابتداء الاعداد وواصل علي الاقل موسم توفق وحقق بعض النجاح الواضح وساعدهم علي ذلك انضباطيتهم
كمثال
اتوفستر٢٠٠٧
كروجر٢٠٠٨
البدري٢٠١١
غارزيتو ٢٠١٥
ولاننسي  فترة محمود سعد فترتة من اميز فترات المريخ واجملها وهو من رشح المحترفين  ايفوسا وايداهور وكلتشي تم ضم ايفوسا وايداهور وكلتشي ذهب للهلال وكان من  اكثر المدربين انضباطا!!!
لكن المحصلة شنو مع الكم الهائل من المدربين لاجديد
السبب  عدم استقرار وعدم الصبر علي الانضباط عشان كل شخص عايز يحشر انوفه في  الانضباط والتشكيله وتلميع اللاعبين علي حسب مزاجاته الشخصية!!!!
الي متى يستمر هذا العبث وهذا الهدر المالي
الي متي يستمر هذا التدخل من الاخرين
والي متى نصيح ونطالب !!!!
اين العلة في مزاجية جمهورنا واعلامنا والضغط علي ادارتنا
ام في المدربين اعلاه!!!!
الي متى ايها الجمهور اما ان الاوان ان نصحو لبناء فريق
ولا تستمر الحدوتة نقطة مدرب جديد!!!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
اذا لم مدعم الادارة والكيان سنرجع كل عام الي الخلف معتدل ماااااارش!!!
سلمون حكاية ورواية
انت محترف اذا عليك بالانضمام
عندك حقوق وعليك واجابات
هل الموجودين الان في الفريق ويتمرنون هل يلعبون بالمجان ام استلموا جزء من مستحقاتهم!!!
لاينكر احد حقوق سلمون لكن الادارة الان لن تسعى الي لاعب فعلية الحضور والمطالبة بماله
جمال سالم حضر فاستلم
كوفي واوكرا استلموا الوطنين استلموا نصف مستحقاتهم
طيب سلمون لماذا لاياتي ليستلم مستحقاته!!!!
سلمون الان ختانا بين خيارين لاثالث لهم
التعاطف معه
والتعاطف مع الكيان والانضباط
بعد دا كل شخص ادرى باختياره
والمعلن الان من الادارة الانضباط
وسلمون من المنضبطين سابقا لكن الان وضعتنا في مفترق طرق يالحبيب
ولاكبير علي الكيان
يعني يحضر شخص ولا تسافر هيبة كيان !!!!!
اتركوا عواطفكم جانبا الان واقعدوا في الواطة
وسؤال موجهه للجميع هل راجعتم فترة المدربين فوق
فترات الانضباط ولا فترات الدلع والمجاملات
الان الادارة اعلنتها صريحة انضباط ثم انضباط ثم انضباط
والراي متروك ليكم قراء التغريدة
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
مسك الختام
جربنا الانضباط مع مدربين اعطونا دروس فيها
منهم من اشتغل مدرب ورئيس قطاع
ومنهم من اشتغل مدرب ومدير دائرة كرة وكابتن خارج الميدان
ومنهم من اشتغل مدرب من دون اي معام اخري
من نجح فيهم
ومن وضع بصمته
العاطفة تقودنا الي منحدرات
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج نشجع وندعم ونتفرج
الايام ماشه والنفرة قربت
والقروبات اصبح مرتع خصب لشتلات العرضة شمال
اشغلوكم عن مريخكم
وقصدوا يبعدوكم عن معشوقكم ونفراتكم
كل يوم خبر جديد يشغلوكم بيها ساعات وينقضي اليوم من فير اي كشف للنفرات!!!
قالو البباري الجداد يوديه وين ......
وحاليا نحن لاهثون وراء الاخبار والشتلات المفبركة وينضي يوم ونحن نبعد عن المريخ
اصبحوا يتخصصون فينا
ويزرعون الحقد جوانا
بخبر وشتلة وتكبر تبقي نخله ونشيل تمرها ونفلع بيه انفسنا!!!!
ذهب من المريخ الي العرضه شمال اكثر من لاعب ماذا استفادوا هم وماذا استفاد اللاعبين
يعني اي خبر عن مفاوضات الخسران اللاعب ويظل اسم المريخ الكيان منبع النجوم
رفعت الجلسة
نفرتنا
الزمان :٢٠١٦/٨/١٠
المكان : نادي المريخ
تحت شعار بنفرتنا نسدد غرامتنا
لو مانتبهنا لنادينا ماعلينا بالحولينا عمروا ناديكم والتفوا واجعلوا الاخبار عبارة عن كميرا خفية تضحكم فقط!!!!
لاتجعلوهم يشغلوكم
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة اخيرة
من اراد البناء علية بالالتزام والانضباط والصبر
دعونا نعالج جرحنا مرة واحده بالطريقة الصحيحة
ماكل مرة نضع لصقات جروح وضمادة ومسكنات اول ماينكشف الجرح يلتهب ويصاب مرة اخري ونرجع تاني للسهر والحمي
نتحمل الكي حتى نتعافي مرة واحدة
حتى لانراجع الطبيب اكثر من مرة
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
خارج النص
نبارك لدكتور عمر تفوق ابنة علميا وربنا يوفقه في حياته العملية
رسال صغيرة الي كل مشرفي القروبات
انت تحمل امانة
والامانة امام الله
والله يمهل ولايهمل
تزكر انك في امانة اما رب كريم
ورسالة اخرى ايضا
فعلوا النفرات حتى تختفي الشتلات والاقلام ذات زرع الفتن والتقليل من الكيان
علاجهم الوحيد النفرات
من يسمعون سيرة النفرات لانسمع لهم حسا ولاضجيجا
فعلوها وسترون اختفاءهم فجاءة
والي لقاء في تغريدة اخرى
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
# هاشتاق طبي
‏يجب على المرضى الدين يعانون من المياة البيضاء تجنب قيادة السيارات ليلا, وذلك بسبب تدهور الرؤية لديهم خاصة فى المساء
تصبح نصيحة طبية ومرورية
وربنا ينعم عليكم بالصحة والعافية
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
# هاشتاق توعوي
‏إذا كنت تستعمل اسمك الحقيقي في عالم الإنترنت والسوشل ميديا
‏فأنت شخص واضح وصريح
‏لا تخجل من هويتك وتملك ثقة عالية !
تعامل مع الاخرين بحقيقتك وبلاش التستر وراء الاسماء والاعمال المستعارة
••••••••••••••••••••••••••هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت..
التغريدة تنقل نبض المدرج والقروبات وتقف في مسافة واحدة من الاحداث ،،،،،
نحاول ان نلفت الانتباه لبعض الاحداث والنقاط بواقعية........
التغريدة لن تخرج خارج نطاق المجتمع المريخي نهائيا الا ماندر
ونقد الذات يوصلنا الي الامام والي المنصات باذن الله ،،،،،
ادعمونا بالنصح والارشاد وصححونا إن اخطأنا في يوم من الايام ،،،،،،،،
***تغريدتنا ونسة وحكاوي ونقاط بصوت مسموع***

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يوقف المالي تراوري والنيجيري جابسون

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

قرر نادي المريخ السوداني، إيقاف لاعبيه، المالي مامادو تراوري، والنيجيري سالمون جابسون، وطالبهما برد الأموال التي حصلوا عليها من النادي؛ بسبب تغيبهما عن تدريبات الفريق، قرابة شهرين.

جاءت هذه التطورات، من خلال خطاب رسمي، بعثه النادي لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، اليوم الخميس.

وفصل المريخ في الخطاب، مبررات إيقاف نشاط اللاعبين النيجيري والمالي، إلى جانب مطالبته برد الأموال التي حصلوا عليها، جراء تغييبهما عن أي نشاط للفريق منذ نهاية الدور الأول، من الموسم الماضي.

كان نادي المريخ، حاول مرارًا إعادة اللاعبين من بلديهما لأجل معاودة نشاطهما مع الفريق، لكنهما رفضا، وأكد وكيل اللاعب النيجيري سالمون جابسون، أن اللاعب يطلب الحصول على باقي مستحقاته لدى المريخ.

جاءت خطوة إيقاف اللاعبين، تماشيًا مع سياسة الانضباط التي قرر المجلس المكلف الجديد، برئاسة جمال الوالي، فرضها، حيث تم إيقاف بكري المدينة، وعلاء الدين يوسف، لأسباب انضباطية.

من ناحية أخرى، اختتم الفريق الأول لكرة القدم بالنادي، في الخامسة مساء الخميس، تدريباته لمباراته المرتقبة، أمام المريخ كوستي، ببطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم، السبت المقبل.

ودخل الفريق، عقب التدريبات مباشرة، معسكرًا مغلقًا بفندق أبَّشّر بالخرطوم، وسوف تغادر بعثته إلى مدينة كوستي بجنوب السودان، صباح غد الجمعة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال والمريخ في اختبارين صعبين بانطلاق الدور الثاني للممتاز السوداني

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

ترمى الفرق الـ18 بالدوري الممتاز السوداني بكل ثقلها وهي تبدأ مباريات الدور الثاني من بطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم موسم 2016.

وتقام 4 مباريات غدا الجمعة و5 مباريات بعد غد السبت ضمن الأسبوع 18، وتبدو المهام واضحة لجميع الفرق ما بين حسم اللقب الذي ينحصر فيه السباق بين الهلال المتصدر ومطارده المريخ، إلى جانب تنافس محموم على مراكز التمثيل بكأس الكونفدرالية الإفريقية.

وتتصارع بعض الأندية في اتجاه آخر لتفادي الهبوط والملحق وهو يشمل معظم الفرق التي عادت إلى البطولة من الدوري العام وتلك التي صعدت إليه لأول مرة.

وكان الدور الأول قد توقف منذ الأسبوع الأول من مايو الماضي، وعادت الفرق لنشاطها واستعد أغلبها بشكل مكثف ما يوحي بمباريات مثيرة وقوية وجاذبة حتى نهاية الموسم يوم 10 تشرين الأول/ أكتوبر.

وتعتبر المواجهة بين الهلال المتصدر برصيد 46 نقطة، وضيفه حصان البطولة الجامح الهلال كادُقُلِي والتي سيكون مسرحها استاد الهلال بمدينة أم درمان مساء الجمعة، هي الأقوى والأكثر إثارة بين المباريات.

وتبرز مباراة المريخ مع ضيفه المتحفزالمريخ كوستي يوم الجمعة والتي تعتبر مثيرة من جميع الجوانب.

فريق الهلال الذي تفصله عن مطارده المريخ 9 نقاط، يخوض اللقاء بمدير فني جديد هو الروماني بلاتشي الذي خلف المصري طارق العشري، ويرغب في التفوق على المريخ من خلال تحقيق نتائج عجز المريخ في تحقيقها.

وجدد الهلال صفوفه بإضافة النيجيري عزيز شيبولا والزيمبابوي إدوارد سادومبا الذي عاد للفريق بعد 3 مواسم، إلى جانب صانع الألعاب السوداني المثير للجدل شرف شيبون بسبب طريقة تعاقد النادي الأزرق معه.

واستعد الهلال لهذا الدور لحوالي شهرين من خلال مباراته في الممتاز ضد المريخ وسلسلة من المباريات الودية، ويتوقع أن يخوض الفريق بتشكيل أساسي يقوده الكاميروني ماكسيم في حراسة المرمى، والقائد سيف مساوي وأتير توماس وأطهر الطاهر في الدفاع، وفي الوسط نصر الدين الشغيل وبشة ونزار وشيبولا، وفي الهجوم سادومبا ومدثر كاريكا.

أما الهلال كادقلي فإنه برهن أنه لم يتنازل عن شخصيته الفنية المهابة التي ظهرا بها بعد أول مباراتين خاضهما في الموسم، حيث يحتل الفريق الترتيب السابع برصيد 28 نقطة ولا يفصله عن الترتيب سوى 4 نقاط.

ويواجه مديره الفني الكبير شرف الدين أحمد موسى تحدٍ أن يلعب ذات الدور الذي لعبه مع المريخ برفضه الخسارة منه رغم فارق الإمكانيات، ويعتمد الفريق على حارس مرماه الموهوب الصاعد مُنجِد النيل ومدافعه الخبرة صالح الأمين والجناح الأيسر احمد الفاضل، ومهاجميه النيجيريين أوسو نوجو وجيمي أولاجو.

وضمن مباريات الجمعة يلعب المريخ نيالا الوافد الجديد والذي فاق التوقعات وهو يحتل الترتيب الخامس برصيد 29 نقطة، مع ضيفه الأهلي مدني صاحب الترتيب التاسع بـ20 نقطة.

وفي مباراة ثأرية بمدينة كوستي جنوب السودان، يحل الخرطوم الوطني بترتيبه الثالث برصيد 33 نقطة، ضيفا على الرابطة الذي يحتل الترتيب 12 بـ19 نقطة.

وكان الرابطة قد انتزع التعادل من الخرطوم بملعبه رغم أنه لم يمض على إعداده سوى أسبوع واحد فقط.

وقال الغاني كويسي أبياه المدير الفني للخرطوم الوطني في تصريحات ل: "مباراة الرابطة مهمة جدا لنا لأنها الأولى في الدور الثاني, فهي صعبة، ولكننا يجب أن نقاتل فيها وسنسعى لتقديم أفضل ما عندنا لأجل أن نحصل على النقاط الكاملة".

ويستضيف النسور الذي يحتل الترتيب 13 برصيد 18 نقطة، ضيفه الأهلي عطبرة صاحب الترتيب 14 برصيد 17 نقطة وذلك مساء الجمعة باستاد المريخ.

استاد مدينة شندي شمال السودان سيشهد مساء الجمعة معركة شرسة تجمع بين الأهلي شندي وضيفه الهلال الاُبَيِّض، ويعتبر الفريقان متكافئان من حيث القوة الفنية، ويملك أصحاب الأرض 32 نقطة في الترتيب الرابع، بينما للضيوف 28 نقطة في الترتيب السادس، وتعد المباراة هي أول اختبار للمدير الفني الجديد للهلال الأبيض إبراهومة.

وفي عصر السبت بمدينة كوستي يسعى المريخ صاحب الترتيب الثاني برصيد 37 نقطة، إلى إستعادة توازن الفريق أمام مريخ كوستي بعد الخسارة من الهلال في الديربي والتعادل المرير مع الهلال كادقلي.

وخاض المريخ تجربة إعدادية يوم الثلاثاء تعادل فيها مع الهلال الفاشر 2-2، وسيغادر غدا إلى مدينة كوستي.

وقال مدافع المريخ الجديد الدولي السوداني صلاح نمر في تصريحات ل: "المباراة صعبة لأنها مباراة دوري، ولكننا يجب أن نفوز في كل مبارياتنا القادمة لأنه لم يتبق لنا شئ لأجل اللحاق بلقب الدوري، فليس لنا عذر، ونحن جاهزون تماما للمريخ كوستي".

الوافد الجديد متذيل الترتيب فريق الأمير البحراوي برصيد 11 نقطة والترتيب الـ18, يتوقع أن يقلب الطاولة بعد أن نفذ أفضل فترة إعداد بإريتريا خلال شهر رمضان، ويستضيف الأمل عطبرة" الترتيب الثامن و22 نقطة", وذلك مساء السبت بإستاد الهلال.

إستاد المريخ سيشهد مساء السبت مباراة الأهلي الخرطوم "الترتيب العاشر بـ20 نقطة، وضيفه الهلال الفاشر صاحب الترتيب 17 برصيد 12 نقطة.

أما النيل شندي الوافد الجديد يتواجد بالمركز 15برصيد 13 نقطة"،  فسيستضيف بإستاد شندي المريخ الفاشر الذي يحتل الترتيب 11 ـب20 نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغيير المدربين.. السمة الأساسية للدوري السوداني

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

يشهد هذا الأسبوع انطلاق الدور الثاني من بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم موسم 2016 -2017 والمعروف باسم "بطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز" بمشاركة 18 فريقا بقيادة 18 مديرا فنيا نجح القليل جدا منهم في البقاء بمقعد المدير الفني منذ بداية الموسم.

ظاهرة تغيير المدربين بسرعة استمرت هذا الموسم واستفحلت بشكل مزعج إلى درجة أصبحت عادة لا يمكن للأندية السودانية أن تتخلي عنها أبدا فقد وصل المعدل إلى درجة تغيير المدربين بالفريق خلال فترة وجيزة مثني وثلاث ورباع.

الثابت أن شيخ المدربين بالممتاز السوداني هو الغاني جيمس كويسي أبياه هو الوحيد الذي استمر في موقعه مع الخرطوم الوطني منذ الموسم الماضي.

وحافظ مدربان فقط هذا الموسم على مقعديهما حتى الآن منذ بداية البطولة، هماالبرازيلي هيرون ريكاردو مع الأهلي شندي وشرف الدين أحمد موسى مع الهلال كادقلي.

بينما يعد الروماني إيلي بلاتشي هو المدرب الرابع للهلال في هذا الموسم، بعدما سبقه على المقعد الفني كل من الفرنسي ميشيل كافالي ثم المصري طارق العشري والسوداني مبارك سليمان وكل تلك التغييرات في المقعد الفني تمت في الدور الأول من الموسم لهذا تعتبر معدل قياسي.

أيضا هلال الأبيض أطاح وديا بالمدرب فاروق جبرة، وجاء بلاعب وسط المريخ السابق إبراهومة، رغم نجاح جبرة في الدور الأول ووضع الفريق في مكان تنافسي جيد.

أما الوافد الجديد المريخ نيالا فسلم المهمة للمدرب بهاء الدين عبد الله الذي كان مساعدا للمدير الفني السابق برهان تية، وبهاء الدين يعتبر من المدربين الجيدين في الدوري السوداني وقد كان مدافعا مميزا بالهلال السوداني في نهاية تسعينيات القرن الماضي.

لاعب المحور المميز في منتصف ثمانينيات القرن الماضي جمال أبو عنجة رفض الاستمرار مع الأهلي عطبرة الذي كلف مدربه السابق الباقر كوكو بالمهمة، وأما قطب مدينة عطبرة الآخر الأمل فإنه استمر في تكليف المدرب صلاح أحمد آدم منذ نهاية الدور الأول.

وتخلص الهلال الفاشر من المدرب محمد رابح وجاء بالمدرب الشاب هيثم سلمان وهو ثالث مدرب للفريق هذا الموسم، الذي خاض قبل 3 مواسم أول تجربة بالممتاز وكانت مع فريق الأمل عطبرة.

واستعان مريخ كوستي بالمدرب السوداني الصاعد بقوة فاروق جبرة منذ نحو شهرين، بدلا عن محسن سيد، وكان جبرة قد حقق نجاحا باهرا مع الفريق في 2015 وهو أول موسم صعود له.

وفي الأهلي الخرطوم تولى المهمة بشكل غريب لاعب ومدافع وقائد الفريق السابق ياسر الحاج بدلا عن التونسي/السويدي منير شبيل الذي وضع الفريق في موقع قريب من الوسط برصيد 20 نقطة.

فرق الأهلي مدني والمريخ الفاشر والرابطة كوستي تمسكت بكل من عمر ملكية وابو رنَّات وبابكر تبيدي، وجميعهم جاؤا خلفا لمدربين آخرين لكن هذا الآخير بابكر تبيدي لا يزال بحاجة لإثبات جدارته.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية :

* إنتر ميلان يخسر وديًا أمام سسكا صوفيا
* فالنسيا يتعاقد مع البرتغالي لويس ناني
* صحيفة ألمانية تتهم لاعبي فرنسا بتناول المنشطات في اليورو
* بوجبا يزيد الغموض حول مستقبله ويصدم مورينيو
* البرتغال تتقدم في تصنيف الفيفا والأرجنتين تحتفظ بالصدارة
* رسميا.. سكرتل ينتقل من ليفربول إلى فنربخشة التركي
* النيابة الإسبانية تقرر عدم الطعن ضد عقوبة حبس ميسي
* روما يضم جوان جيسوس لاعب إنتر ميلان لمدة موسم واحد
* ليستر سيتي يغري بيرنلي لضم مايكل كين
* نادي كولن الألماني ينفي وجود عرض من برشلونة لضم هيكتور
* لوكاس ديني: اللعب لبرشلونة مغامرة كبرى
* فيدال: هدفنا الفوز بدوري الأبطال مع أنشيلوتي
* رودجرز: الغياب الأوروبي يمنح ليفربول وتشيلسي أفضلية
* بوجبا: كريستيانو رونالدو يستحق الكرة الذهبية
* جوردان إيبي لاعب ليفربول ينضم رسميًا لصفوف بورنموث
* مانشيني يوضح إمكانية انضمام توريه لإنتر ميلان
* إنفانتينو يصطدم بلجنة القيم في الفيفا
* الهولندي ممفيس ديباي جناح مانشستر يونايتد على رادار برشلونة
* نيمار على رأس قائمة البرازيل المشاركة بالأولمبياد
* الزمالك يوافق على إعارة كهربا لاتحاد جدة

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 19 :

* الهلال (-- : --) هلال كادوقلي الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

* مريخ نيالا (-- : --) أهلي مدني الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

* الرابطة كوستي (-- : --) الخرطوم الوطني الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

* النسور (-- : --) الأهلي عطبرة الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

* اهلي شندي (-- : --) هلال الأبيض الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

..............................................

â—„ الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية - المجموعة :

* يانغ أفريكانز - تنزانيا (-- : --) ميدياما - غانا الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: beIN 1 HD

* الكوكب المراكشي - المغرب (-- : --) الفتح الرباطي - المغرب الساعة: 01:30 .. القناة: beIN 3 HD

..............................................

â—„ بطولة أوروبا تحت 19 سنة :

* هولندا (-- : --) إنجلترا الساعة: 13:00 .. القناة: beIN 5 HD

* كرواتيا (-- : --) فرنسا الساعة: 20:30 .. القناة: beIN 5 HD

..............................................

â—„ كاس مصر : دور الثمانية :

* الاسماعيلي (-- : --) المصري الساعة: 21:00 .. القناة: النيل للرياضة
==== =====

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس :

â—„ بطولة أوروبا تحت 19 سنة :

* إيطاليا (1 : 1) النمسا
* ألمانيا (3 : 4) البرتغال

..............................................

â—„ مباريات ودية - أندية :

* انتر ميلان - إيطاليا (1 : 2) سسكا صوفيا - بلغاريا
* بوروسيا دورتموند - ألمانيا (3 : 1) سانت باولي - ألمانيا

=====

*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*شكرا يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رﺳﻤﻴﺎ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻲ ﻳﺴﺘﻠﻢ ﺧﻄﺎﺏ ﺍﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻴﺔ

ﻭﺻﻞ  ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻰ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺧﻄﺎﺑﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ  ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺍﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻤﺜﻼ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻴﺔ .
ﻭﺃﻓﺎﺩﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻥ ﻧﻬﺎﺭ ﺍﻣﺲ ﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﻋﻄﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻥ ﺃﻣﻴﻦ ﻣﺎﻝ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺣﺴﻦ ﺍﺑﻮﺟﺒﻞ ﻛﺘﺎﺑﻪ ﺧﻄﺎﺏ ﺑﺬﻟﻚ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
ده ما والي الجمال

× أحقا عاد السيد جمال محمد عبد الله الوالي رئيسا للمريخ العظيم ؟ وهل من يرأس لجنة التسيير الآن هو والي الجمال؟ الذي بكت غيابه جماهير المريخ بدموع الحب والشوق الدفين؟
×صحيح قلنا من قبل أن جمال لن يعود كما كان في السابق لعدة ظروف منطقية عددناها في وقتها.
× ولكن لم يخطر ببالنا وخيالنا الواسع أن الرجل لن يعود أصلا، بل يكون الحاضر الغائب والمشاكل تحيط بالنادي الكبير من كل جانب.
× قال الوالي لعصام الحاج عند لقاء التخطيط للعودة ببيته العامر بالصفا لن أعود هذه المرة بصفتي خزانة صرف وبس ،أو كما قال عصام .
× ليس لدينا مانع في هذا القول وليس من المقبول ولا المعقول أن يظل الرجل خزانة تصرف في كل وقت وحين، ونحن مع هذا النهج الجيد وندعمه ونسانده عندما يكون مسنود بمنطق بكل تأكيد.
×صحيح أن كل أهل المريخ كانوا غير راضين على ذلك الصرف الكبير في فترات جمال الأولى، وخاصة فيما يخص بعض اللاعبين وأسعارهم الباهظة بلا وجه حق أو مستوى يجعلهم ينالون تلك الأموال.
× ولكن أن يضع الوالي أياديه على ظهره الآن، ويمتنع عن دفع مستحقات أهم لاعب في الفريق سالمون جابسون،ويقبل كمان بمعاقبته وفتح بلاغات في مواجهته، هذا أمر غريب وعجيب وغير مفهوم ولا مهضوم، وبل ولا يشبه والي الجمال وخصاله وأفكاره أبدا أبدا.
×سالمون يا مجلس المريخ له مطالبات قديمة يعلمها القاصي والداني ، وسبق لمجلس ونسي أن طلب منه الحضور للسودان حتى يتم تسليمه لها وحضر وانخرط في التدريبات وشارك في بعض المباريات، ولم يستلم ولم يصدقوا معه لأنهم مفلسين وليس من بينهم جمال الوالي.
×واليوم يكرر الفتى المطالبة بحقه القدييييييم وليس حقوق مايو ويونيو ويوليو يا متوكل، فكيف تطلب منه بلا خجل أو حياء وتقول ملء فيك أمس الأول للصحفيين، إن كان يريد حقوقه عليه أن يحضر ويشوف يأخذها وللا ما يأخذها ، ده شنو ده.
× ما هذا الاستخفاف والتعامل القبيح الساذج مع لاعب محترف أوفى ولم يقصر في حق النادي ، وما هذه السطحية الكريهة التي يريد بها مجلس المريخ أن يغبش بها الحقائق تحت غطاء الانضباط الكاذب.
×نحن ضد عقوبة هذا اللاعب الممتاز ونقف بقوة مع تسليمه حقوقه اليوم قبل الغد، لأن تواجده يصلح حال الفريق الجريح ووجوده ضمن الكشف يجنب المريخ فقد لا عب مجنس لا يمكن تعويضه بعد أن منعت الدولة لعبات التجنيس.
×سالمون جابسون لاعب قوي وتأقلم مع أجواء المريخ ، وهو مرغوب جدا في الهلال وله صداقة قوية مع لاعب المريخ السابق شرف شيبوب ولن يتوان في الذهاب للهلال بجنسيته السودانية ، بعد أن يغدق عليه الكاردينال الأموال ، وتضعه الأسياد أعلى الشعار.
×الرأي عندي هو أن أهل المريخ وكل العشاق لا يهمهم ماذا يقول متوكل أحمد علي وكيف يخطط عصام الحاج وكل أعضاء المحنة والفرجة والتصريحات، ولكن كل الأمل والمبتغى في إصلاح ما دمره ونسي ورفاقه، في جمال الوالي وبس.
×وتقصير جمال ليس في هذا الملف فقط بل يتخطاه أيضا إلى ملف التدريب المهم.
× فوجود برهان مديرا فنيا للمريخ الذي تخطى هذا المستوى منذ عشرات السنين لا يمكن أن يعود القهقرى بهذا التواضع المذل في عهد والي الجمال باعث نهضة المريخ ورافعه فوق كل الأندية حتى في الدول من حولنا، حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.
×كدي وروني بالدارجي كده ما هو الفرق بين ناس ونسي وناس ديل ، مادام الداير قروشو حامنو ليها ،والمعوق ما عالجوه ،ومدرب زى الناس ما جابوه، ونتائج ونقاط ما في ، وخسائر مطر، وتململ لدى الجماهير وضجر؟
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا اليوم نقول، ده ما والي الجمال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد الرشيد نجم قادم في سماوات الكره السودانيه والمريخيه
 ديربي سبورت ...
 كتب : لؤي اماسينا
 محمد الرشيد محمود شميلي 
 من مواليد مدينه المناقل حى جبرونا  حيث ملعب الساحه منبع النجوم كانت  انطلاقته كعاده كل نجوم ذلك الحى. ...والده الرشيد شميلي كان ساحرا يفعل  بالكرة مايشاء  يعتبر من عمالقة لاعبي الكره في السودان ولكنه كان يفضل نثر  إبداعه فقط داخل مدينته المناقل رافضا كل العروض للانتقال إلى فرق خارج  المدينه ....إذن علي طريقه والده يسير نجمنا محمد الرشيد الشهير بلقب  حمو  وأحيانا سناريه 
 كعاده فريق أهلي  عطبره اكتشاف الدرر من المناقل وكانت هذه المره دره لاعبي المناقل وتم  انضمامه لفريق الأهلي عطبره وكانت 6 شهور فقط في صفوفه لفتت إليه عيون محبي  المريخ وكان ضمن خيارات نادى المريخ لكسبه وبالفعل كان حمو لاعبا مريخيا  في التسجيلات السابقه حيث كانت الرغبه الكبيره للاعب قد سهلت التفاوض معه  حيث لم يشترط أي مقابل مادى للانضمام الي الفريق الذي يعشقه ويحلم باللعب  فيه وكانت تلك هي جواز مرور إلى قلوب جماهير المريخ التى لأول مره تدعم  تسجيل لاعب بعد أن قامت بتجميع حافز تسجيل ناديه من القروبات المريخية  وأصبح لاعبا للمريخ في آخر لحظه قبل قفل باب تسجيلات وتنقلات اللاعبين.  ..ومنذ اول وهله أكد احقيته بارتداء شعار المريخ حيث أظهر إمكانيات فنيه  كبيره نالت استحسان وتصفيق الجماهير وأصبح لاعبا محبوبا بل إنه وجد أشاده  كبيره من مدربه محسن سيد ..محمد الرشيد الآن يسير بخطى ثابته لحجز مقعد  ثابت في تشكيله المريخ فكانت البدايه القويه في مباراه هلال كادوقلي والتى  لعب فيها بصوره مميزه في خانه المحور مع تمنياتنا بمنحه مزيدا من الفرص حتى  يخرج كل ماعنده وللامانه أن لحمو إمكانيات لم تظهر حتى الآن ولكن بمزيد من  الاهتمام والمشاركات سيقوى عوده وسيكون رقم كبير في تشكيله المريخ  فقط  نهمس له في أذنه بأن الصعود للقمه سهل ولكن البقاء فيها صعب يحتاج لبذل  كثير من الجهد  .ديربي سبورت رأت أن اللاعب يستحق الحديث عن إمكانياته لذلك  أفردت له تلك المساحه التى لا تقتصر علي اللاعب محمد الرشيد  ولكن ستكون  متاحه لكل لاعب متألق في فريقه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
مشكلة النقاط الولائية (2)‏


â–، مواصلة لحديث الأمس مع ريكاردو في (2012) فقد المريخ (نقطتين) ولائيتين فقط بالتعادل مع الرابطة كوستي.

â–، في 1998 قاد المريخ الوطني صلاح مشكلة وفقد خلالها الفريق في مجمل مباريات الدوري (16) نقطة مع مشاركة (ثمانية) أندية ولائية وتعذّر حصولنا على تفاصيل النتائج الولائية ولكن سقف الفقدان ككل كان منطقياً ومقبولاً.

â–، خلال الموسم الذي تم تنظيم الدوري فيه بنظام المجموعتين موسم (1999) ضمت مجموعة المريخ (أربعة) أندية ولائية وهى (الهلال بورتسودان – الهلال الحصاحيصا – الميرغني كسلا – المريخ الأبيض).

â–، مدرّب الأحمر وقتها إن لم تخني الذاكرة كان (مازدا) والذي حقق ربط (8) نقاط من أصل (12) بعد أن تعادل مع كل من الميرغني وهلال بورتسودان وفاز على هلال الحصاحيصا والمريخ الأبيّض.

â–، مع البرازيلي (ماركوس) في (2001) فقد الفريق (14) نقطة فقط بعد أن نال (64) نقطة من أصل (78) وهو سجل جيّد أيضاً خصوصاً إن علمنا أن هناك (ثمانية) أندية ولائية شاركت في النسخة المذكورة.

â–، إن قمنا بإستعراض معضلة المريخ ولائياً منذ انطلاقة الدوري الممتاز سنجد أنها بدأت منذ أول موسم (1996) مع المدرب حسن المصري ومازدا حيث فقد الفريق في البطولة ككل رقم مهول من النقاط بلغ (24) نقطة من أصل (54) وهو يدل بالتأكيد على تردّي النتائج الولائية لأن إجمالي عدد الفرق المشاركة كان (10) منها (6) ولائية.

â–، حتى في الموسم التالي الذي نال فيه الأحمر البطولة عام (1997) والذي بدأه المجري متروك وأكمله الوطني جعفر ضرار فقد فيه الفريق (20) نقطة من أصل (66) في مجمل مباريات الدوري.

â–، في موسم (2000) والذي نال فيه الأحمر اللقب تحت قيادة البوسني (كريسو) فقد الفريق (20) نقطة من أصل (78) وأذكر أن الأحمر وقتها تعادل مع المريخ الأبيض والأهلي مدني وخسر من حي العرب (بأرضهم).

â–، في 2009 تولى قيادة المريخ كل من كروجر – صلاح مشكلة – رادان – مازادا – كاربوني ورغم أن المريخ لم يخسر إلا أن تعادله في (أربع) مباريات ولائية من أصل (تسع) منحه تأشيرة الخروج من السباق على اللقب.

â–، موسم (2013) الكوكي أولاً ومن ثم الألماني كروجر شهد ظاهرة غريبة جداً حيث خاض الأحمر (8) مباريات ولائية كسب منها (6) وخسر في (واحدة) وتعادل في مثلها.

â–، ولكن في المقابل فقد الأحمر على (ملعبه) (8) نقاط بالتعادل مع الهلال كادوقلي والخسارة من الخرطوم والهلال.

â–، في (2014) تناوب على قيادة المريخ كل من كروجر وابراهومة واوتوفيستر ومحسن وبرهان ولم يخسر المريخ أيضاً أية مباراة بالدوري ولكن تعادله في (خمس) مباريات ولائية أهدى لقب الممتاز لندّه الهلال وبالتحديد تعادل (الرابطـــة كوستي).

â–، حتى مع الفرنسي (غارزيتو) خلال الموسم الماضي عجز الأحمر عن فك عقدة الولايات في (خمس) مباريات بتعادلين وثلاث هزائم.

â–، ولكن غارزيتو كان يركّز فقط على (البطولة الافريقية) ولم يكن يكترث لنتائج الفريق المحلية بدليل سقوط الفريق بملعبه أيضاً أمام كل من الهلال الأبيض والمريخ الفاشر واعتماده على البدلاء في الكثير من الأحيان.

â–، هذا الرصد يؤكّد أن الشق (النفسي) حاضر مع المدرسة المصرية والتي أجادت ولائياً ونجحت في تصفية أذهان اللاعبين قبل أي رحلة ولائية.

â–، أما تميّز النتائج الولائية خلال المواسم التي أوردناها في الشق الأول من المقال كان بإقتران التميّز الفني مع (نوعية اللاعبين) والنوعية التي نعنيها (خط الهجوم على وجه التحديد).

â–، متى ما امتلك الأحمر خط هجوم مميز فإن فرق الولايات لا تصمد أمامه على الإطلاق.

â–، خلال الفترة من (1998) وحتى (2002) والثلاثية الشهيرة لعب بخط هجوم المريخ كل من عثمان زكي وعبد المجيد جعفر وفيصل العجب وهيثم الرشيد وأحمد السيّد.

â–، عبد المجيد جعفر أحرز (19) هدف للمريخ في موسم (98) وفيصل العجب أحرز (9) اهداف في (99).

â–، في (2004) زكريا والسعودي والعجب وأحمد السيد وخالد الزومة وفي (2005) العجب والسعودي وشيخ ديوب وعلي النونو وفي (2006) ايداهور والسعودي وجيمي ناتالي مع تألق تهديفي للاعبي الوسط صلاح الأمير وقلق.

â–، في (2007) العجب وايداهور وطمبل والسعودي وفي (2008) طمبل والسعودي والعجب، وفي (2011) و (2012) ساكواها واديكو وكلتشي وهو اخر المواسم التي تميزت فيها نتائج المريخ الولائية بقوة خط هجومه.

â–، قلنا أن تردّي النتائج الولائية بدأ منذ الموسم (2013) ولاحظوا للسجل التهديفي لخط هجوم المريخ خلال مواسم سوء النتائج الولائية.

â–، في (2013) لم يحرز كليتشي سوى (11) هدفاً ومعه اوليفييه من نصف دورة (7) أهداف واكتفى الوافد الجديد (موانزا) خلال نصف دورة كاملة بإحراز (هدفين) فقط.

â–، في (2014) أحرز تراوري خلال موسم كامل (12) هدف واوليفييه خلال نصف دورة (7) أهداف وهنا يجدر الإشارة لنقطة مهمة جداً وهى أن الأحمر تعاقد مع الكيني (وانغا) بديلاً لاوليفيه ولم يحرز وانغا سوى (هدف وحيد) خلال النصف الثاني من دوري (2014).

â–، خلال الموسم (2015) لعب بخط هجوم الأحمر كل من وانغا وبكري المدينة وعبده جابر وعنكبة وأحياناً اوكرا حيث بلغ إجمالي أهداف (الخماسي) (26) هدف منها (4) أهداف فقط لوانغا وهدف يتيم (لبكري) !!

â–، مقارنة الرقم المذكور بحصيلة مهاجمي المريخ خلال مواسم التألّق الولائي تجيب بوضوح على معضلة المريخ ولائياً.

â–، خلال الموسم الحالي توقف رصيد ترواري عند (7) أهداف ولم يحرز اوكرا سوى (6) أهداف بينما دون عنكبة (3) أهداف وهدف وحيد (لبكري المدينة) !!

â–، إنخفاض المردود الهجومي خلال المواسم (2013-2014-2015-2016) تسبب بصورة مباشرة في ضعف النتائج الولائية إضافة لكثرة استبدال الأجهزة الفنية خلال الأربعة مواسم الماضية والتي بلغت حصيلتها (9) مدربين تولوا قيادة الأحمر.

â–، حاجة أخيرة كده :: حسنوا خط المقدمة وأسألوني من نقاط الولايات.
__________________

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انقلاب في التشكيلة الحمراء



 اجرى الجهاز الفني عددا من التغيرات في التشكيلة المرشحة لمباراة الغد وستكون التشكيلة الحديدة لمباراة الغد كالاتي : ــ

 المعز محجوب .
صلاح نمر . ضفر . مازن . وليد . 
محمد الرشيد . ابراهيم جعفر . مجدي عبد اللطيف. 
اوكراه . رمضان عجب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(9) مواجهات ساخنه في إفتتاح الدوره الثانية من الدوري الممتاز

تنطلق غدا الجمعة مباريات الاسبوع الاول من الجولة الثانية من بطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز بخمسه مواجهات ساخنه وتستكمل الجولة يوم السبت باربعة  مباريات وفي هذا التقرير نستعرض لكم مباريات الاسبوع الاول .



الرابطة كوستي يستضيف الخرطوم الوطني :

يستضيف فريق الرابطة بمدينة كوستي فريق الخرطوم الوطني  عصر الجمعة في إفتتاح مباريات الاسبوع الاول من  الدوره الثانية  وكان الرابطة كوستي قد أقام معسكراً إعداديا قصيراً بمدينة الابيض تحت إشراف مدرب الفريق بابكر تبيدي وطاقمه المعاون وبمشاركة جميع لاعبيه ويسعي الرابطة كوستي صاحب المركز  الـ 12 برصيد 19 نقطة لتحقيق الفوز والإقتراب أكثر من المراكز المؤهله للمشاركة في البطولة الافريقية الموسم المقبل . الخرطوم الوطني الفريق الضيف والذي أنهي الجولة الاولي في المركز الـ 3 برصيد 33 نقطة والذي إستعد للدوره الثانية من معقله في مدينة الخرطوم وأدي عدد من المباريات الودية يسعي لكسب المباراة والمنافسه علي أحد المراكز الاولي او الثانية المؤهلة لبطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا .

مريخ البحير يستضيف سيد الاتيام :

يستضيف مريخ البحير الصاعد حديثا للدوري الممتاز والذي كان حديث البطولة في الدوره الاولي بعد نتائجه المبهره يستضيف أهلي مدني عصر الجمعة بملعب نيالا ، ويدخل مريخ البحير الدوره الثانية برؤية غير متضحة بعدما فقد الفريق برهان تيه المدرب الاسبق ، وكان الفريق قد أعلن عن تعاقده مع مساعده بهاء الدين والذي غادر البلاد قبل شهر ، يدخل أصحاب الارض المباراة في المركز الـ 5 برصيد 29 نقطة ، الفريق الضيف اهلي مدني يسعي لتوفيق أوضاعه في الدوره الثانية وتحقيق نتائج جيده بعدما  ضم الفريق عدد من اللاعبين في الميركاتو الصيفي ، ويحتل الاهلي المركز التاسع برصيد 20 نقطة .

الهلال العاصمي وهلال كادوقلي :

يستضيف الهلال العاصمي متصدر الدوره الاولي  برصيد 46 نقطة فريق هلال كادوقلي والذي يعتبر الحصان الاسود في الجولة الاولي بعدما احتل المركز الـ 6 برصيد 28 نقطة تحت قيادة مدربه شرف محمد ادم ويسعي الاسود لتعطيل المتصدر علي ارضه و وسط جماهيره بينما يسعي اصحاب الارض للإبتعاد اكثر في الصدراة .

الاهلي شندي وهلال الابيض :

علي ملعب شندي تقام مباراة الاهلي شندي صاحب المركز الرابع برصيد 32 وضيفه هلال الابيض صاحب المركز السابع برصيد 29 نقطة ، هلال الابيض والذي غير الدفه الفنيه بالتعاقد مع المدرب ابراهومه خلفا لفاروق جبرة يسعي للصعود لاحد المراكز المؤهله للمشاركة الافريقية الموسم المقبل .



وفي مباراة أخري يستضيف النسور صاحب المركز الـ 13 بـ 18 نقطة ضيفه اهلي عطبرة الوافد الجديد للبطولة والذي يحتل المركز الـ 14 برصيد 17 نقطة .



وتستكمل مباريات الجولة الثانية يوم السبت باربعة مواجهات ساخنه علي النحو التالي :

مريخ كوستي يستضيف المريخ العاصمي

يستضيف مريخ كوستي صاحب صاحب المركز الـ 16 برصيد 13 نقطة المريخ العاصمي صاحب المركز الثاني برصيد 37 نقطة ويسعي الفريق العاصمي للفوز في المباراة لتضيق الخناق اكثر علي المتصدر الهلال ، المريخ والذي تعاقد مع طاقم وطني بقيادة برهان تيه ومحسن سيد يبتعد بفارق 9 نقاط عن المتصدر الهلال ويعلم جيدا بأنه لا مجال للتفريط في اي مباراة مع انتظار تعثر المتصدر ، المريخ كوستي هو الاخر يسعي لتحسين موقعه في روليت الدوري فالفريق علي بعد نقطتين من متزيل الترتيب الامير البحراوي ، وكان المريخ قد أعاد مدربه السابق فاروق جبره والذي قاده في الموسم الماضي لتحقيق المركز السادس .



وعلي ملعب الهلال يستضيف الامير البحراوي صاحب المركز الاخير بـ 11 نقطة الامل عطبرة صاحب المركز الـ 8 برصيد 22 نقطة .



ومساءً يحل مريخ الفاشر صاحب المركز الـ 11 برصيد 20 نقطة ضيفا علي النيل شندي الوافد الجديد للبطولة والذي يحتل المركز الـ 15 برصيد 14 نقطة .



وعلي ملعب المريخ يستقبل اهلي الخرطوم صاحب المركز الـ 10 برصيد 20 نقطة يستقبل هلال الفاشر صاحب المركز الـ 17 والقبل الاخير برصيد 12 نقطة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خبر جميل .. ونهايتو (ضحك )
محمد بابكر بلال

نقلت صحيفة سودانا فوق خبر اعتماد المريخ في بطولة الاندية العربية حيث ذكرت (وصل الي الادارة التنفيذية في الاتحاد العربى لكرة القدم خطابا من الاتحاد السوداني يؤكد فيه اختيار المريخ ممثلا السودان في البطولة العربية وأفادت المصادر ان نهار امس طلب اسامة عطا المنان أمين مال اتحاد الكرة من الأمين العام الدكتور حسن ابوجبل كتابه خطاب بذلك الشئ الذي سيدفع مجلس الهلال الي رده فعل في الساعات القادمة )
خبر اختيار المريخ لم يكن بالمفاجئ للوسط الرياضي لان المريخ هو حامل لقب الدوري الممتاز اضافة الى ان المريخ سفير الاندية السودانية في الانجازات القارية حيث سبق له تحقيق كاس مانديلا كاول انجاز للاندية في منطقة شرق ووسط افريقية في بطولات الاندية القارية بالاضافة لتحقيق الفريق لعدد من البطولات الاقليمية .
والمضحك نهاية الخبر الذي نقلته صحيفة سودانا فوق الالكترونية بان اختيار المريخ سيدفع مجلس ادارة الهلال لردة فعل في الساعات القادمة .
ليس من حق الهلال الاعتراض على قرار الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم فهو الاتحاد الحاكم للرياضة وصاحب القرار الاول والاخير في اختيار من يمثل السودان حسب الشروط الخاصة بالبطولة .
والسؤال الذي لانجد له اجابة ان الفريق (المنسحب) من بطولتي الدوري الممتاز وكاس السودان والذي يستحق العقوبة بالهبوط يرغب في المشاركة في البطولة العربية .
كل الوسط الرياضي يعلم ان المدعوم فوق القوانين فكيف لايعاقب الهلال وهو ينسحب من البطولات الرسمية ويقوم بعمل مهرجان بدون اذن الاتحاد بالاضافة الى الاساءات التي وجهت لاعضاء الاتحاد حيث وصفهم رئيس مجلس ادارة الهلال الكاردينال باتحاد (اللقيمات ) في اساءاة لم يسبق ان حدثت من رؤساء اندية القمة .
يجب على النادي الصفري التركيز على بطولة الدوري الممتاز الطموح الاول والاخير والحالي والمستقبلي لان طموحهم ينحصر في الفوز على المريخ وليتركو حمل لواء تحقيق البطولات الخارجية للزعيم لاننا اصحاب البطولات الخارجية والمحمولة جوا .
ختاما كل التوفيق للمريخ في مشواره العربي ونتطلع لانجاز جديد يسعد القاعدة الرياضية والتي سبق وان سبحت في بحور من السعادة بعد تحقيق كاس مانديلا .
خاتمة : لو رفع المريخ مذكرة للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم بالفضحية التي اقدم عليها مجلس ادارة الهلال بالانسحاب من مباريات رسمية ومعلنة ومخالفة القواعد والاعفاء من المحاسبة .. ماذا سوف يكون رد الفيفا هل هذا انجاز للاتحاد ام هذا فساد ... ومع تحياتي للمدعوم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاااااااااااااااااااجل

المريخ يصل كنانة بسلام ويتدرب عصر اليوم



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف حمراء 
 احمد محمد صالح 
 عودة جابسون مسئولية جماعية 


  * الكل يعرف معاناة المريخ في خانة المحور المتأخر بعد شطب أيمن سعيد  وإيقاف علاء الدين و أمير كمال وأخيرا أنضم لهم  جابسون بسبب عدم إيفاء  المجلس بمستحقاته المالية 
 سجل المريخ  عددا من اللاعبين في هذه الخانة في فترة التسجيلات التكيملية ولكن لسوء  الحظ أصابهم لعنة الأصابات لتتواصل بذلك معاناة الفريق في هذه الخانة حتي  بعد التسجيلات وان عاد حماد بكري مأخرا 
  * ما يدعو للإستغراب هو طريقة تعامل مجلس الادارة  التهميشية مع اللاعب  حيث سبق وان أصيب جابسون  و وجد تهميش واضح  أنذاك الي ان تكفلت رابطة  المريخ بقطر بعلاج اللاعب
  والآن عندما طالب بمستحقاته تكرر نفس المشهد  و لم يتحرك أحدا جديا لحل المشكلة فقط نسمع تصريحات ونظريات من فلان  وفرتكان ولكن لا أحد يدفع لحل الأزمة بعد ان  صرح وكيل اللاعب ان المشكلة  مالية فقط مما يجعنا نشك في ان هنالك من لا يرغب في بقاء اللاعب في كشوفات  الفريق لان الجميع يشهد له بالإنضباط والإلتزام
 * وما زاد الطين بلة  هو ربط  مشكلة اللاعب الملتزم جابسون الذي يعتبر رمزا للإنضباط مع الحبشي  المتمرد تراوري مما يعني ان المشكلة لم تحل قريبا
 * توقعنا مع عودة  الوالي حلحلة جميع المشاكل المتعلقة بالمال ولكن ييدو أننا كنا  غلطانين  لأن الوالي رغم حضوه الي أنه ما زال غائبا حتي الآن و لم نشهد منه شيئا   حتي الأن 
 * تكوين لجنة للإشراف علي تسجيلات  الفريق في الموسم   الجديد ماذا تعني واللاعبين الذين تم تسجيلهم لم يوفق أوضاعهم علي رأسهم  اللاعب عاطف الذي لم يستفيد الفريق من خدماته حتي الآن بسبب عدم مخالصة  ناديه السابق 
 بدلا عن ذلك كان يجب تكوين لجنة لحل مشاكل اللاعبين أولا 
 حتي ينتهي الموسم الحالي بسلام من ثم التفكير في الموسم الجديد 
  * مشكلة جابسون يمكن للجماهير حلها لذلك أقترح  علي الجماهير تجهيز نفرة  مستعجلة تحمل أسم نفرة عودة جابسون يساهم في الجميع يسلم لوكيل اللاعب الذي  أكد وصول موكله  في أي وقت تم تسلميه  حقوقه وفي رأي  سيكون لذلك مفعولا  أفضل من المساءلة القانونية الذي تستغرق وقتا طويلا الفريف  لا يتحمل  ذلك  التأخير 
 * فلنكن واقعيين كورة القدم أصبحت بزنس يعني تدفع قروش  اللاعب يلعب ليك ويحقق ليك ألقاب وكلنا عارفين ظروف اللاعبين الأرفاقة  الذين لا يملكون مشاريع أخري يعتمدون عليها كما يحدث في الدول المتقدمة 
 * أخيرا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
إستفزاز صلاح .. ومبادرة المهندس

* المجموعة الحالية التى تدير الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم ظلت ولسنوات طويلة في مناصبها ومعروف أن البقاء لفترة طويلة من شأنه أن يتسبب في عمليات فساد إداري واضحة لا تخطئها العين وهذا ما نعايشه حالياً بواسطة مجموعة الإتحاد الحالية التى ظلت (مكنكشة) على مفاصل الإتحاد رافضةً الرحيل
* والفساد الإداري الذي نعنيه من شاكلة تكرار شخصيات بعينها رغم فشلها في تقديم ما يفيد مثل لجنة التحكيم الحالية وخاصة سكرتيرها صلاح محمد صالح
* قد يستغرب البعض لوصفنا لجنة التحكيم بالفساد الإداري ولكنا نصر على وصفنا ونقول أن ما نعايشه ونشاهده من أداء سيء لحكام صلاح يمثل قمة الفساد الإداري وما تمارسه بعض لجان الإتحاد من مجاملات يمثل قمة الفساد الإداري
* وحتى على مستوى الأمور المالية ظل بعض الزملاء يتحدثون بصورة مكررة عن وجود فساد مالي وفي المقابل يرفض أهل الإتحاد العام الخروج لمواجهة هذا الإتهام الخطير مما فتح باب التشكيك واسعاً حول صمت أهل الإتحاد
* المهم أننا نريد التركيز على لجنة التحكيم ووجود صلاح محمد صالح تحديداً على سكرتارية اللجنة منذ إعتزاله العمل في تسعينات القرن الماضي
* ونعتقد أن وجود صلاح محمد صالح يمثل إنتكاسة وكارثة للكرة السودانية حيث ظل الرجل يتفرج على سوء حكامه دون أن يتحرك لتأهيلهم أو توجيههم ويبدو أن ما يمارسه حكامه من خرمجة وفوضى وتحيز واضح للهلال يُشبع رغبات الرجل الزرقاء
* من غير المنطقي أن يبقى شخص مثل صلاح سكرتيراً للجنة التحكيم طيلة السنوات الفائتة بدون وجه حق .. فلو كان أداء الحكام متطوراً لقبلنا بقاء الرجل ولكنا ظللنا نتابع الكوارث التحكيمية المخجلة في كل مباراة
* وما يدعو للأسف ويقود لوقوع الكارثة هو حملات التبرير التى يقودها صلاح محمد صالح لحكامه وتصريحاته المستفزة عقب كل إخفاق بأن حكامه كانوا متميزين ويكفي إشادته بحكم نيالا الضعيف عادل مختار الذي أدار قمة الممتاز الأخيرة بصورة مخجلة وصرف ركلة جزاء واضحة للمريخ فكان أن خرج علينا صلاح زمانه ومنح عادل نيالا (9 من 10) بطريقة مضمونها توجيه رسالة واضحة لأهل المريخ بأن يركبوا أعلى ما في خيلهم وهذا هو حال التحكيم
* تصريح صلاح الأخير وإشادته بحكم القمة الأخيرة يعني فتح الباب واسعاً أمام تفلتات الجمهور لأخذ حقوقها بيدها وكنا نتوقع من صلاح أم يمارس فضيلة الصمت ولكنه واصل حملة تصريحاته المستفزة والقبيحة لأمة المريخ
* بالطبع لم يصرح صلاح ولو لمرة واحدة مستفزاً جمهور الهلال لأن حكامه في الاصل لم يقصروا في أداء الواجب تجاه الهلال المعشوق المحبب وحتى إن أخفق حكامه لصالح خصوم الهلال فلن يتجرأ صلاح على إطلاق مثل هذه التصريحات المستفزة لأنه لن يجرح جمهور معشوقه
* مجموعة الإتحاد الحالية غير حريصة على تطور منافساتها وهي وتتفرج على حكام صلام وهم يقدمون الأنموذج السيء في إدارة المباريات
* ومجموعة الإتحاد لا يهمها كيف يُدير حكام صلاح المباريات وفقط ما يهمها هو ضمان أصوات لجنة التحكيم وبعدها فلتحرق روما بمن فيها
* مصالح مشتركة تجمع بين لجنة التحكيم ومجموعة الإتحاد الحالية وهي ذهاب أصوات الإنتخابات لصالحها وبعدها ينتظرون حتى الإنتخابات المقبلة ولذلك هم حريصون على بقاء صلاح محمد صالح
* وسكرتير لجنة التحكيم نفسه ظل يكرر دون خجل أنه تقدم بإستقالته أكثر من مرة ولكن أهل الإتحاد يرفضونها وبالطبع هي مسرحية سخيفة لا تنطلي إلا على البلهاء لأن صلاح لو كان جاداً بحق وحقيقة في الإستقالة لما منعه أحد ولكنها لعبة مكشوفة
* لا يوجد في الكون من يضغط على شخص بمواصلة عمله إن كان فعلاً غير راغب في الإستمرار يا عزيزي صلاح
* الإتحاد الحالي لم يكن جاداً في يوم من الأيام على تطوير كرة القدم والشيء الوحيد الجاد فيه هو كنكشتة على البقاء لأطول سنوات ممكنة
* لو كان الإتحاد جاداً في تطوير اللعبة لما سمح لصلاح بالبقاء أكثر من خمسة عشر عاماً بأي حال
* لن تتطور الكرة السودانية في ظل قيادة الإتحاد الحالي بنهجها الإداري المتخلف والقائم على مبدأ المصلحة الذاتية لا المصلحة العامة
* لن تتطور المرة السودانية ما دام أهل الإتحاد يعتمدون على مبدأ تعيين اللجان المساعدة مرتكزين على تبادل المنافع عبر صندوق الإنتخابات
توقيعات متفرقة ..
* مبادرة أكثر من راقية قادها عضو لجنة التسيير محمد موسى والكابتن علي جعفر بتجميع لاعبي المريخ بدار كابتن الفريق أمير كمال أمس
* الجانب الإجتماعي مهم جداً في تقريب علاقات اللاعبين وبالتالي تعني الأثر الإيجابي داخل أرض الملعب خاصة وأن المريخ ضم عدد من العناصر الجديدة في التسجيلات الأخيرة
* ما نرجوه إستمرار مثل هذه المبادرات الرائعة دون توقف حتى تتعمق علاقات اللاعبين مع بعضهم بالصورة المطلوبة ونأمل من الكابتن محمد موسى الإلتزام بتفعيل هذا الجانب
* (اللمة) تشكل مبادرة غير مسبوقة وتعني تفعيل الدور الإحتماعي المفقود بين لاعبي المريخ ويستحق عليها محمد موسى وعلي جعفر أطنان التحايا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تأجيل مباراة المريخ نيالا و الاهلي مدني للسبت

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قامت لجنة الحالات الطارئة بتأجيل مباراة المريخ نيالا و الاهلي مدني من الجمعة الى السبت في بطولة الدوري الممتاز و ذلك بسبب ظروف الطيران التي حالت دون وصول بعثة الاهلي في التوقيت المحدد و كانت بعثة الاهلي قد تقدمت بطلب للاتحاد بتأجيل المباراة لاتاحة الفرصة للبعثة بالحضور الى نيالا حسب خطوط الطيران 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وجهت الأمانة العامة للاتحاد العربي لكرة القدم، الدعوة  للمشاركة في بطولة الأندية العربية للموسم (2016 ـ 2017)، على أن يكون  الخميس 14 يوليو/تموز المقبل، نهاية ترشيح أسماء الأندية المشاركة في  البطولة من قبل الاتحادات العربية الأعضاء، والمقرر إقامتها بحسب ما يلي. 

 أولاً: نظام البطولة 
 1 ـ المرحلة الأولى: 
 تتأهل الأندية حسب التصنيف الدولي، الصادر في شهر يونيو 2016، إلى الدور الثاني آليًا، وهي:
 ـ الأندية عن قارة آسيا، التي ترتيب اتحاداتها من 1-4 (السعودية، الإمارات، الأردن، قطر). 
 ـ الأندية عن قارة إفريقيا، التي ترتيب اتحاداتها من 1- 7 (الجزائر، مصر، تونس، المغرب، موريتانيا، ليبيا، السودان). 
 ‌الدور الأول: 
  ـ قارة آسيا: تقام مباريات الأندية التي ترتيبها من 5-12 خلال شهر  (نوفمبر، ديسمبر) 2016 بطريقة خروج المغلوب ذهابًا وإيابًا بين كل ناديين  بالقرعة لتتأهل 4 أندية إلى الدور الثاني. 
 ـ قارة إفريقيا: تقام  مباريات مجمعه بنظام الدوري من مرة واحدة تستضيفها الصومال على أرض جيبوتي  خلال شهر سبتمبر/كانون الأول 2016، لأنديه كل من (الصومال، وجيبوتي، وجزر  القمر) ليتأهل منها ناد واحد. 
 الدور الثاني: 
 ـ قارة آسيا:  يشارك في هذا الدور 8 أندية وتقام المباريات بطريقة خروج المغلوب ذهابًا  وإيابًا بين كل ناديين بالقرعة خلال شهري نوفمبر، وديسمبر، تشرين الثاني  وكانون الأول 2016، لتتأهل 4 أندية. 
 ـ قارة إفريقيا: يشارك في هذا  الدور 8 أندية، وتقام المباريات بطريقة خروج المغلوب ذهابًا وإيابًا بين كل  ناديين خلال شهري نوفمبر، وديسمبر، تشرين الثاني وكانون الأول 2016  بالقرعة لتتأهل 4 أندية. 
 2. المرحلة الثانية (النهائيات): 
  تقام مباريات مجمعة بنظام الدوري من مرة واحده خلال شهر أغسطس/آب 2017، بين  الأندية المتأهلة عن قارتي آسيا وإفريقيا إضافة إلى ناد من البلد  المستضيف، تقسم على ثلاث مجموعات ليتأهل أول كل مجموعة وأفضل ثان  بالمجموعات. 
 ثانياً - الاستحقاقـات
 يشارك في البطولة كل ممن:
 1- النادي الحاصل على بطل الدوري أو الوصيف للموسم 2015/2016 .
 2. النادي الحاصل على الكأس أو الوصيف للعام 2016 .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
التخصص والتوليف.. الرؤية الفنية والنظرة السطحية (2)

×بالأمس تطرقنا إلى تأثير التعرية الفنية على شكل الفرقة الحمراء، وذكرنا فلسفة البرتغالي مورينيو والايطالي انشيلوتي في إدارة كرة القدم، كما تطرقنا إلى عشوائية المريخ فنياً وإدارياً، وعدم العمل بخطة واضحة في التعاقدات، ما جعل الفريق عرضة للتوهان الفني منذ حادث أم مغد الشهير، حيث لم يستمر الفريق بشكل فني ثابت لموسمين على الأقل، أو مدرب ثابت أو إدارة ثابت؛ اليوم سنتطرق إلى التأثير المباشر على الفريق وجودة لاعبيه وتشكيلته الأساسية.

×الملاحظ للتوليفة المريخية خلال المواسم الأخيرة يجد أن الفريق لا يتكئ على مظهر ثابت مستمر، ولا يتكئ على قائد واحد لثلاث مباريات على الأكثر، ويلحظ أن الدفاع به أمير كمال (لاعب وسط)، ومصعب(جناح أيسر) ، ورمضان (لاعب وسط)، وحتى علي جعفر والريح علي وضفر يتم توليفهم - أحياناً - في خانتي الظهيرين، وضفر كذلك تم الاستعانة به في الوسط المهاجم، وراجي (وسط) أحياناً يعود للطرف الأيمن، وعلاء يوسف (محور) يعود إلى الدفاع، وعبده جابر وعنكبة (مهاجمين) يشاركون على الاجنحة في مرات كثيرة.

×الخانات الوحيدة التي وجد بها التخصص كانت المحور في عهد جابسون، و عمر بخيت(رغم توظيفه من البلجيكي إيميال في الوسط المتقدم)، والهجوم ممثلاً في بكري وتراوري، وحراسة المرمى ممثلة في المعز وجمال سالم، ما يفيد بأن جميع لاعبي المريخ المتبقين عبارة عن (جواكر)، يتم تعريتهم فنياً من خلال الأوامر المتغيرة حسب متطلبات الوظيفة الجديدة، على عكس الهلال الذي ظل يسجل اللاعبين بمبدأ التكويش، حيث كان يتعاقد مع افضل اللاعبين في مراكزهم على مستوى الدوري الممتاز، وهذا لا ينفي تميز لاعبي المريخ بقدر مساهمته في وضوح الرؤية الفنية في الشطب والتسجيل وتأثير الوضع على الفريق عند المرور بظروف الإصابات والغيابات.

×المريخ كان يدخل الموسم الجديد خالٍ من التخصص على مستوى طرفي الميدان خلال مواسمه الاخيرة، وظل يدخل إلى المنافسات بتوليفة تضم كم هائل من لاعبي الوسط المتأخر والمتقدم بغض النظر عن توزيع المراكز وجودة اللاعبين ومتطلبات الوظيفة، وغير ذلك يتم التعاقد مع اللاعبين بناءٍ على مدى قدرتهم على المراوغة وليس المرونة الفنية في الهجوم والدفاع والعمل الجماعي، وهو الامر الذي يساهم في عدم نجاح المدربين إذ أن الإعلام والجمهور يتمسك بأن اللاعب الفلاني ناجح ومظلوم، في الوقت الذي يكون فيه اللاعب المذكور أبعد اللاعبين عن أمكانية النجاح حسب مطالب المدير الفني؛ تلك الرؤية جعلت مدرب مثل مورينيو يفضل التخصص على التوليف حتى ولو كان في خانة واحدة أو اثنتين ،فضلاً عن تميز فريق يقال بأنه يريد التتويج بالألقاب على غرار المريخ بتوليفة كاملة ببدلائها من غير المتخصصين في مراكزهم.

×تلك الرؤية تفيد بأن الإدارات المريخية المتعاقبة فشلت فشلاً كاملاً في إعادة بناء فريق كرة القدم، وحتى الإدارة الحالية ستفشل في حال لم تستفد من تلك الأخطاء، علماً بأن المجلس الحالي به شخصيات كانت مساهمة في تلك النظرية الفاشلة كروياً، وعليه فإن التغير أمر لابد من حدوثه في الكيان المريخي، حتى يعود الفريق إلى الطريق الصحيح خلال الاعوام المقبلة، وليس الدورة الثانية للممتاز -فقط - فالنظر للمستقبل يقود للنجاح، والنظر تحت الأقدام يقود إلى الرضا بالموجود والدوران في حلقة مفرغة، مع إعادة إنتاج الفشل واجترار الاحداث بذات الرتابة.

في القائم

×المجتمع المريخي مجتمع عاطفي لأبعد الحدود وطيب زيادة عن اللزوم وتلك الرؤية قادته بصورة دائمة للرضا بالأوضاع وعدم السعي للتغير.

×الإدارات كانت تنفذ مطالب الإعلام والجمهور، والإعلام والجمهور كانت مطالبهم سطحية لأبعد الحدود، ما جعل المدير الفني يغرد وحيداً مغضوباً عليه من الأغلبية.

×المدرب الذي يلعب بتوليفة واحدة فاشل والمدرب الذي لا يعطي الفرصة للبدائل فاشل.

×والمدرب الذي يحبس أصحاب المهارات الفردية فاشل.

×والمدرب الذي يفرض النظام ويحاول بناء بيته الفني الخاص مع تشطيبه حسب
الرؤية الشخصية وهي حق مشروع له يوصف بالفشل.

×إذن كيف ينجح المدير الفني في المريخ في ظل تفضيل اللاعبين على الأستاذ وهم تلاميذ يجب عليهم إطاعته للنجاح وإلاّ فالعبث بالفريق كيفما أتفق.

×ما يحدث في المريخ من تعرية فنية ازمة استمرت زهاء الـ(13) عاماً.

×تلك المشكلة مشكلة مجتمع كامل وليس مشكلة إدارة او جمال الوالي وحده.

×المجتمع كان يرى السياسات الإدارية الفاشلة ويؤمن عليها.

×وكان يقف ضد المدربين الناجحين ظناً منه أن اللاعبين هم أصحاب التميز وليس المدير الفني.

×الإدارة غير متخصصة في كرة القدم، ولا يوجد رئيس نادي سبق له الاعتزال من المنتخب القومي.

×ما يفيد بان الإعلام عليه ارتداء قفاز المبادرة الفنية، ولكن كيف ذلك والإعلام ينفذ اجندة الإدارات أو يكتب بطريقة ما يطلبه المشاهدون وينساق لعاطفة الجمهور.

×التغير يتطلب الكثير، ولابد من إعادة صناعة المريخ بمبدأ التخصص.

×ذلك يكون بترك الصلاحية الكاملة للمدير الفني الاجنبي.

×مع توضيح حدود الإدارات وحدود الإعلام وحدود الجمهور إذ أن الجمهور يريد من المدرب الاعتماد على لاعب بعينه.

×والإعلام كذلك والإدارة حائرة بين الأمرين وتفرض الوصاية على المدير الفني فيكف يتطور أداء الفريق في مثل هذه البيئة.

شبك خارجي

# الأزمة الحالية يجب أن تكون مدخلاً للتفوق مستقبلاً.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺷﺮﻑ : ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻟﻪ ﻃﻌﻢ ﺧﺎﺹ

ﻓﻲ  ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﻣﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﺷﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺨﺒﻴﺮ ﺷﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻲ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﻫﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻭﻗﻠﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ  ﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮﻩ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺻﻌﺒﺔ ﻟﻠﻐﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﻲ ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺒﻪ ﺑﺄﻣﺪﺭﻣﺎﻥ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ اليوم  ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ .

ﻭﺍﻛﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ ﻣﻌﺮﻭﻑ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﻟﻪ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﻋﺮﻳﺾ ﻻ ﻳﻨﻜﺮﻩ ﺍﺣﺪ ﻭﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﻳﺘﺼﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺑﻔﺎﺭﻕ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ
ﻭﺍﻭﺿﺢ ﻭﺭﻏﻢ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺍﺭﻕ ﻧﺴﻌﻲ ﻟﻠﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﺑﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺍﻳﺠﺎﺑﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺼﺪﺭ ﻟﺘﺤﺴﻴﻦ ﻣﻮﻗﻔﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ .

ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻥ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺟﻠﺔ ﻗﺪﻣﺖ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻟﻨﺎ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*: ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺮﻫﻴﺐ : ﺗﺮﺗﻴﺒﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﻳﻔﺮﺽ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻘﺘﺎﻝ ﺑﺸﺮﺍﺳﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ::

ﺃﻭﺿﺢ  ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﻓﺎﺭﻭﻕ ﺟﺒﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺃﻛﻤﻞ ﻛﺎﻓﺔ  ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻐﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻤﺔ ﻭﺃﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺮﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻲ ﺃﻣﺲ ﻭﺍﻃﻤﺄﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ  ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻗﺪﺭﺗﻬﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ  ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻃﻴﺒﺔ ، واوضح انهم ﺳﻴﺘﻌﺎﻣﻠﻮﻥ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﺎﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭﻫﺎ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺻﻌﺐ  ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ : ﺗﺮﺗﻴﺒﻨﺎ  ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﻣﺘﺄﺧﺮ ﻟﻠﻐﺎﻳﺔ ﻭﻧﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺑﺸﺪﺓ ﻟﺘﺤﻘﻴﻖ الفوز ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻐﺪ ﻷﻥ  ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺝ بالثلاثة نقاط ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﺷﺄﻧﻪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻤﻨﺤﻨﺎ  ﺩﻓﻌﺔ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻨﻄﻠﻖ ﺍﻟﺮﻫﻴﺐ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ ﻟﻴﺼﻞ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺮﻛﺰ ﺟﻴﺪ ﻭﺷﺨﺼﻴﺎً ﺃﺗﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻊ  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﺣﺎﻻﺗﻪ ﻭﻓﻲ ﻛﺎﻣﻞ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﺘﻪ ﻭﻟﻦ ﻧﻬﺘﻢ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﺑﻐﻴﺎﺏ ﻋﺪﺩ  ﻣﻦ ﻛﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ ﻭﺑﺴﻼﺡ ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻬﺎﺩ ﻭﺍﻷﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺩ ﻧﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺃﻥ ﻧﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻷﻓﻀﻞ ﻭﺃﻥ ﻧﺤﻘﻖ  ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﻃﻴﺒﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻭﺟﺪّﺩ ﺟﺒﺮﺓ ﺗﺄﻛﻴﺪﺍﺗﻪ ﺑﺎﺣﺘﺮﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﻷﻥ  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﻣﻮﻗﻔﻪ ﻻ ﻳﺤﺘﻤﻞ ﺧﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﺃﻱ ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﺳﻴﻘﺎﺗﻞ ﺑﺸﺮﺍﺳﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ  ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻟﻠﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﻣﺘﻮﻗﻌﺎً ﺃﻥ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ ﻭﺷﺮﺳﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻭﺍﻗﻊ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺪ  ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻘﻴﻦ ﻟﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﺑﻠﺔ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﻈﺮﻭﻑ ﺗﻘﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﺘﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﺿﻄﺮﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﻏﺪﺍ 
ﺍﻻﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺗﺒﻌﺪ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ﻭﻭﻟﻴﺪ ﻳﻄﻴﺢ ﺑﻤﺼﻌﺐ

ﺗﻌﺮﺽ ﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﻣﺮﻣﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ﻟﻼﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﻣﺲ ﻭﻏﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻻﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﻭﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺷﺮﺍﺕ ﺗﻮﻛﺪ ﺍﺻﺎﺑﺘﻪ ﺑﺸﺪ ﻋﻀﻠﻲ ﻭﺳﻴﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﻀﺮﻡ المعز ﺍﺳﺎﺳﻴﺎ ﻭﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻑ ﺍﻻﻳﺴﺮ ﺳﻴﻈﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻭﻟﻴﺪ ﺑﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻻﻭﻝ ﻣﺮﺓ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺪﻳﻼ ﻟﻤﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ
ﻭﺳﻴﺪﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺑﻘﺎﺋﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺿﻔﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺧﺎﻧﺔ ﻋﻄﺮﻭﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﺠﻮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺎﻟﻖ ﺻﻼﺡ ﻧﻤﺮ ﻭﺳﺘﺘﻴﺢ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺿﻔﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺘﻮﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺻﺔ ﻟﻤﺎﺯﻥ ﻟﻠﻈﻬﻮﺭ ﻣﺠﺪﺩﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻑ ﺍﻻﻳﻤﻦ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجدي شمس الدين يهاجم شداد في لقائة باتحادات الولايات

هاجم مجدي شمس الدين سكرتير الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم الدكتور كمال شداد بصورة مباشرة متهما إياه بانه السبب الرئيسي في ازمة اتحاده الحالية وقال شمس الدين لدي لقائه مع عدد 17 اتحاد محلي حضرت امس للمشاركة في التنويرية ان شخصية العراب هي السبب واصفا مجموعه الفريق سر الختم بانها تهدف الي أجندة معينة منها محاربة الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عاااااااجل .. سيحة ينتقد تعيين حكم كرة شاطئية لمباراة المريخ واسود الجبال ويؤكد ركلة الجزاء الغير محتسبة لأصحاب الارض تقديرية 
 
 
 انتقد خبير التحكيم المعروف فيصل سيحة  قبل قليل في برنامج (عالم الرياضة) الاسبوعي بالتلفزيون الرئيسي للسودان  تعيين الحكم محمد كركا وهو معروف من حكام الكرة الشاطئية والذي ادار مباراة  المريخ والهلال بكادوقلي .. وذكر ان اداء الحكم جاء دون المستوي المطلوب  .. كما ان معظم قراراته كانت ضعيفة .. واكد ان ركلة الجزاء الغير محتسبة  التي اصطدمت بيد مدافع المريخ داخل منطقة الجزاء تعتبر حالة تقديرية وهي  متروكة لرأي الحكم .. وقال ان جميع الاهداف والحالات الاخري صحيحة ولا غبار  عليها.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻳﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ ﺏ24ﻻﻋﺒﺎ ﻭﻳﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﻟﻴﻼ

ﻏﺎﺩﺭﺕ  ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻨﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ  ﺑﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺼﻤﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﻭ )24( ﻻﻋﺒﺎ ﺍﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ  ﻭﺿﺎﺑﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﺸﻔﻴﻊ ﻭﻗﺮﺭﺕ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻻﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﺑﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻛﻨﺎﻧﺔ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﺮﺍﺣﺘﻬﺎ  ﻭﺍﺟﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻠﻌﺒﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺧﻠﻔﻴﺔ ﺍﺯﺩﺣﺎﻡ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺴﺘﻀﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ  ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻓﺘﺘﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻭﺗﻘﺮﺭ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺘﺎﺑﻊ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺬﻛﻮﺭﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﺨﺘﺎﻣﻲ ﻋﻘﺐ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ  ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺬﻛﻮﺭﺓ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بوضوح شديد 
عبدالله كمال 
ما بين النهضة ومجموعة معتصم جعفر

* حتى الآن، لا احد يعلم سر صمت مجموعة معتصم جعفر وموافقتها الوزير الاتحادي في قراره القاضي بتأجيل انتخابات الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بعد ان كان مقرراً اقامتها في الثلاثين من يونيو الماضي، فالوزير تعلل بالقانون الجديد، ولكن القانون الجديد حتى الان لم تتم المصادقة عليه، وبالتالي فانه ما زال خارج دائرة العمل وما زال الحاكمية للقانون القديم.
* في حواره مع (الزاوية)، امس، كشف محمد سيد احمد معلومة مهمة للغاية تتمثل في وجود صراع بين الاجهزة الرياضية المختلفة حول قيام انتخابات الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، ومن المؤكد ان موافقة الاتحاد على تأجيل الانتخابات امر له علاقة وثيقة بالصراع الذي اشار اليه الجكومي.
* من الواضح ان هناك حالة من عدم الرضاء على عمل اتحاد معتصم جعفر، ويبدو ان ذلك امر قد يتسبب في الاطاحة بكل المجموعة التي تقود الاتحاد الحالي لمصلحة مجموعة (النهضة) التي علمنا انها تحصل على دعم كبير من الجهات الرسمية، وتتحرك في مساحات اوسع من تلك التي تتحرك فيها المجموعات العادية المشاركة في اي انتخابات.
* هناك تضارب في المصالح سوف يصعب من عملية دخول المجموعة التي تقود الاتحاد حالياً في اي صراع مع الجهات الرسمية وذلك يجعلنا نفهم مخاطبة الاتحاد السوداني للفيفا واعلانه تأجيل اقامة الجمعية العمومية التنويرية رغم ان قيادات الاتحاد رفضت استلام قرار المفوضية الاتحاية بالغاء التنويرية.
* الاتحاد الحالي كان يراهن على قانون 2003 من اجل البقاء لدورة اخرى، ولكن كل المستجدات تؤكد ان هذا القانون اصبح في حكم الماضي، وان القانون الجديد هو الذي سيدير العملية الانتخابية التي بات في حكم المؤكد ان تديرها لجنة تسيير جديدة ربما تكون هي الاتحاد الحالي نفسه اذا لم يستجد جديد.
* نعم هناك شخصيات بالاتحاد الحالي تجد اجماعاً كبيراً من الاتحادات المحلية والاندية على رأسها الرئيس معتصم جعفر وامين المال اسامة عطا المنان، ولكن ذلك لا يشفع للاتحاد الذي استحقت دورته الحالية ان توصف بالفاشلة قياساً بطريقة التعامل مع عدد من الملفات والظلم الكبير الذي حاق بكثيرين بفعل سياسات الاتحاد الحالي.
* اما بالنسبة لمجموعة النهضة فتؤكد الاخبار انها تقود تحركات مكثفة وحصلت على موافقة عدد من المؤسسات الكروية المختلفة سواءً الاندية او الاتحادات المحلية، وعلمنا ان خطة المجموعة في ارضاء أهل المريخ الغاضبين بسبب رئاسة الفريق عبدالرحمن سر الختم للجنة مبنية على ترشيح اثنين من ابناء المريخ لشغل منصبي نائب رئيس الاتحاد ونائب رئيس الاتحاد للشؤون التنفيذية والادارية.
* المجموعة الجديدة تعمل باستراتيجية واضحة ولا ينقصها الدعم المالي او اللوجستي وبالمقابل تعمل مجموعة معتصم جعفر وسط ظروف صعبة للغاية وتقلصت فرصها في الاستمرار بدرجة كبيرة.
* كثيرون يتوقعون ان يكون الاسبوع القادم حاسماً فيما يخص انتخابات اتحاد الكرة وان يكون هناك صراع علني بين الاتحاد الحالي والجهات التي ترفض استمراره، ولكني على المستوى الشخصي لا اتوقع حدوث اي شئ، بل وارى ان القيادات الحالية ربما تفاجئ الجميع وتعلن تنازلها الكامل عن خوض الانتخابات وهو ما يمكن ان يعجل باقامة الانتخابات وعدم تعيين لجنة تسيير جديدة لقيادة الاتحاد.
توضيحات
* وجد قرار مجلس المريخ بتقديم شكوى ضد لاعبه جابسون سالومون الكثير من الاعتراضات، ولكن من ينظر للملف بمزيد من التدقيق سوف يتأكد من ان هذه الخطوة قرار سليم للغاية من النادي وتحفظ حقوقه خاصة وان النيجيري المحترم اختار ان يستخدم طريقة غير محترمة في المطالبة بحقوقه.
* لم يرفض المريخ منح جابسون حقوقه، وكل ما طلبه ان يحضر الى الخرطوم وينتظم في التدريبات ثم يتسلمها، ولكن المحور المميز تمسك باستلام الاموال وهو في بلاده، وفي اعتقادي الشخصي ان اصرار اللاعب غير منطقي وهو ما فرض على نادي المريخ ان يتعامل معه بتلك الطريقة الحادة.
* صحيح ان جابسون لاعب مميز وقدم مثالاً جيداً للاعب المحترف، ولكنه بالمقابل وجد تعاملاً راقياً من المريخ في موسمه الاول خاصة في النواحي المالية قبل ان تحدث عثرات للنادي في الموسم الحالي نعلم تماماً ان سالومون تعامل معها بكل الرقي والتهذيب، ولكن كنا نتوقع منه ان يواصل ذات اسلوب التعامل حتى النهاية ويستمع الى رغبة المجلس بالعودة واستلام حقوقه في الخرطوم.
* ما قام به المريخ خطوة طبيعية اثق ان النادي سيتراجع عنها مباشرة في حال حضور اللاعب الى الخرطوم وابداءه حسن النوايا وانخراطه في تدريبات الفريق، ولكن ان لم يحدث ذلك فعلى مجلس المريخ ان يتمسك بحقه الكامل في المحافظة على حقوق النادي وان لا يتوانى في تصعيد شكواه وتطبيق لوائح النادي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محي الدين عبد التام:     التحكيم السبب الرئيسي في تعثرنا بكادوقلي ولن نقبل بالمزيد من المهازل

أكد محي الدين عبد التام عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ اكتمال كافة تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء لمباراتي المريخ والرابطة بكوستي مؤكداً أن المريخ في هذه المرحلة المهمة أحوج ما يكون للدعم المعنوي حتى يتجاوز هذه المرحلة الحرجة ويواصل مشواره بقوة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز ورأى عبد التام أن التحكيم لعب دوراً بارزاً في تعثر المريخ في آخر مباراتين أمام الهلال وأسود الجبال مشيراً إلى أن المريخ صبر كثيراً على ظلم التحكيم لكنه لن يقبل بالمزيد من المهازل ولن يسمح للحكام بتجريده من لقب الممتاز كل عام مبدياً دهشته الشديدة من الطريقة التي تتعامل بها لجنة التحكيم مع فريق كبير مثل المريخ وأرسل عبد التام مناشدة للجماهير الحمراء حتى تتصدى لهذه المهازل وتحمي فريقها من حكام صلاح الذين لا هم لهم غير الوقوف ضد المريخ في جميع المباريات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دعمها بالأدلة والمستندات 
المريخ يتقدم بشكوى رسمية ضد جابسون وتراوري لاتحاد الكرة 



  

تقدمت اللجنة القانونية بنادي  المريخ ظهر أمس بشكوى رسمية للجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة باتحاد الكرة  ضد المالي تراوري والنيجيري سالمون جابسون بعد أن قامت اللجنة بصياغة  الشكوى ودعمها بالأدلة والمستندات وسلمتها للأمانة العامة لمجلس إدارة نادي  المريخ والتي قامت بدورها بتسليم الشكوى للجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة  باتحاد الكرة وأوصت الشكوى بتوقيع عقوبات قاسية على تراوري وسالمون  لمخالفتهما اللوائح الداخلية للنادي ورفض العودة للخرطوم حيث أشار المريخ  في الشكوى إلى أن تراوري غادر إلى بلاده من المغرب بعد نهاية مباراة الكوكب  المراكشي وتعهد بالعودة للخرطوم في غضون أسبوع لكنه لم يعد حتى الآن ورفض  الرد على كل المكالمات الهاتفية والرسائل في حين حضر سالمون من المغرب إلى  الخرطوم وغادر إلى نيجيريا ورفض العودة برغم الاتصالات المتكررة وأكد  المريخ في الشكوى أنه قام بخصم مبالغ مالية  من مرتبات النجمين لعدم التزامهما بالعودة في الموعد المحدد لكنه طالب  بمعاقبتهما بواسطة اتحاد الكرة حفظاً لحقوق نادي المريخ بعد أن خالف  النجمان العقود الموقعة مع النادي.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفريق عبد الله: وكيل جابسون يدعم موقفه ويساعده في تمرده على المريخ


  
قال الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى  الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ إنهم تقدموا بشكوى رسمية ضد المالي  تراوري والنيجيري سالمون جابسون بعد أن رفض اللاعبان العودة للخرطوم  ومواصلة مشوارهما مع الأحمر التزاماً بالتعاقدات التي تربطهما بالنادي  مشيراً إلى أن تراوري أخذ أموالاً طائلة من المريخ دون عطاء يذكر, ونوّه  الفريق عبد الله للاتصالات العديدة التي أجراها مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ  بالنيجيري سالمون من أجل العودة ومواصلة مشواره مع الأحمر لكن اللاعب لم  يستجب لكل المناشدات ولم يشارك في التحضيرات ولم يحضر للخرطوم وبالتالي  صعّد المجلس موقفه تجاهه رافضاً الاستجابة لأي شروط يضعها اللاعب من أجل  العودة لأن المريخ لا يمكن أن يستجيب على الإطلاق لسياسة لي الذراع وأضاف:  لو كان سالمون موجوداً في الخرطوم لتسلم كامل مستحقاته مثلما تسلم غيره من  اللاعبين مستحقاتهم لكن لا يمكن أن نصل اللاعب  في نيجيريا حتى نسلمه مستحقاته، وأكد الفريق عبد الله أن المريخ ليست لديه  مشكلة مع سالمون غير إصراره على عدم العودة ومواصلة نشاطه مع الفريق  والالتزام بالعقد الذي يربطه مع الأحمر مؤكداً أن سالمون اذا عاد للخرطوم  سيقوم المريخ بسحب الشكوى ضده وسيحل كل مشاكله المالية ويسلمه كامل  مستحقاته حتى يواصل مشواره مع الأحمر لكن المريخ لا يمكن أن يستجيب لأي  شروط مسبقة لأن سالمون مُطالب في البداية باحترام العقد الذي يربطه مع  المريخ والوصول للخرطوم والمشاركة في التدريبات لافتاً إلى أنهم لا يمانعون  في تسليم سالمون مستحقاته لأن الفريق يحتاج لمجهوداته بشدة لكن في النهاية  اذا لم يعد سالمون سيمضي المريخ قدماً في قضيته لأنه لا يمكن أن يقدم أي  تنازلات أو يستجيب لأي ضغوط حتى ولو كان غياب سالمون مؤثراً على فريق  الكرة، ونفى الفريق عبد الله أن تكون هناك أي محاولات من جانب وكيل جابسون لإعادته  للخرطوم مشيراً إلى أن وكيل اللاعب متخندق معه ويقف مع إخلال اللاعب  بتعاقده مع المريخ ويؤيده في كل مواقفه لذلك اتخذ سالمون هذا الموقف الغريب  ورفض العودة للخرطوم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العجب يشعل مران المريخ بسبعة أهداف


  
أدى  المريخ في الخامسة من عصر أمس بإستاده تدريبه الأخير قبل السفر إلى كنانة  صباح اليوم وشارك في المران 28 لاعباً حيث غاب عبده جابر الذي تعرض لمتاعب  صحية بعد وصوله الإستاد وغادر برفقة الدكتور أشرف طبيب الفريق واطمأن على  صحته في أحد المستشفيات وكان الجديد في المران عودة بخيت خميس للمشاركة حيث  خضع لتمارين خاصة بالجري حول الملعب في حين شارك حماد بكري بصورة طبيعية  وظهر في جزء من التقسيمة ووضح أنه يتقدم بسرعة من أجل العودة والمشاركة مع  الفريق بصورة طبيعية في المرحلة المقبلة، بدأ المران بتدريبات الإحماء  واكتساب اللياقة البدنية والجري حول الملعب وبعد ذلك قسّم برهان اللاعبين  إلى مجموعتين وركّز على اللعب الضاغط واللمسة الواحدة وبناء الهجمة من  الخلف بطريقة صحيحة والاعتماد على الأطراف في إرسال الكرات المعكوسة أمام  المرمى واُختتم المران بتقسيمة ساخنة بين المرشح والمرابط انتهت  بفوز الأول بسبعة أهداف مقابل هدف وحيد حيث تألق رمضان عجب بشكل لافت وسجل  بمفرده الأهداف السبعة للمرشح مثلما تألق ألوك أكيج بصورة مميزة للغاية  وتولى صناعة غالبية الأهداف لرمضان عجب ولعب معه بتفاهم كبير وظهر بلياقة  بدنية ممتازة أثبت بها جاهزيته لقيادة وسط الفرقة الحمراء في مباراة الغد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد الكرة يخطر الاتحادات المحلية بإلغاء الجمعية العمومية التنويرية	

التقى  مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة ظهر أمس بأعضاء الجمعية العمومية وممثلي الاتحادات  المحلية بمباني الاتحاد بقاعة محمد الشيخ مدني وأخطرهم بأن الجمعية  العمومية التنويرية التي دعا لها اتحاد الكرة تم إلغاؤها بقرار من المفوضية  ووزير الشباب والرياضة الاتحادي ووافق الاتحاد كتابة على إلغاء الجمعية  العمومية احتراماً للوزير والمفوضية وأكد التزامه التام باللوائح والقوانين  ودار نقاش مطول بين قيادات الاتحاد والاتحادات المحلية حول المرحلة  المقبلة وتداعياتها بعد قرار الوزير بإلغاء الجمعية العمومية لاتحاد الكرة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عجلة الممتاز تعود للدوران أربع مواجهات في القسم الثاني اليوم    



تعود عصر ومساء اليوم عجلة الدوري الممتاز للدوران وتفتتح مباريات القسم الثاني بأربع مواجهات ساخنة بكل من الخرطوم أمدرمان، كوستي وشندي وتتواصل الجولة 18 غداً بأربع مواجهات أخرى, وتفتتح مباريات الجولة 18 بلقاء الرابطة كوستي والخرطوم الوطني عصرا فيما تقام ثلاث مباريات ليلا حيث يلتقي النسور والأهلي عطبرة بالخرطوم ويشهد ملعب استاد الهلال لقاء الهلال والهلال كادوقلي وعلى ملعب شندي يلتقي الأهلي شندي وهلال الابيض وتم تأجيل لقاء مريخ نيالا والأهلي مدني الى يوم الغد.

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

كوره سودانية
خلاف عبد الصمد مع عنكبة يطيح باللاعب من تشكيلة المريخ أمام الرهيب
 
تسبب الخلاف الذي نشب بين محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة مهاجم المريخ مع عبد الصمدمحمد عثمان رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالنادي في إبعاد اللاعب عن التشكيلة الرئيسية لمباراة الفريق أمام مريخ كوستي غداً في الجولة الأولى من الدورة الثانية للممتاز، وتفيد متابعات كورة سودانية أن خلافاً نشب بين عبد الصمد وعنكبة الأمر الذي ادى لأن يتحدث عبد الصمد مع اللاعب بحدة وقال له إنه لن يصرف له مرتبه الشهري ليرد عنكبة بقوة على عبد الصمد ويقول له إنه لا يعمل في مدارس الخرطوم العالمية التي يملكها عبد الصمد محمد عثمان، وتفيد متابعات كورة سودانية أن عبد الصمد طلب من برهان تية المديرالفني للأحمر إبعاد اللاعب من التشكيلة الأساسية للفريق في مباراة الغد أمام مريخ كوستي.





خراب فى خراب وتفلت لم نشهد له مثيل
                        	*

----------

